# Problema en amplificador de 5200 wrms



## mvvs35

hola arme este amplificador de 5200wrms. pero no anda porque algun componente esta mal polarizado, yo le coloque en los +/-150 v una lampara de 250 wattas en serie y ni bien lo doy tension estas se encienden, tambien le coloque unos fusibles de 3 amper y estos se queman al darle tension. los componentes son todos nuevos, el circuito esta bien armado con respecto al diagrama. pero yo no se identificar donde esta el problema ya que esta en el diagrama.
la unica diferencia es que en la salida coloque dos mosfets nomas para probar como suena.
les dejo el esquema para que alguien que sepa mas que yo lo vea y capas descubra donde esta el problema.
muchas gracias !
saludos 
miguel


----------



## thors

no se si este amplificador funcione ¿¿¿¿¿¿ 

ahora lo del sobre consumo o corte inicial puede ser que el TAP o cuerpo de los transistor  no este aislado....  todos los transistores que necesiten montarse en disipador se deben aislar ...

si funciona publicalo


----------



## N@CHO

Hola... MIra para empesar este no puede ser un equipo de 5200w porque no te da la relacion de las tensiones si? y el problema q tenes me parece que se presenta por la impedancia de salida, proba con colocar unos parlantes de 4ohms.

Fijate si el transistor MJE350 no esta pegado permanentemente, al igual que el transistor IRF820. Verificalo y contame como te fue.
Espero que te sirva....SUERTE¡¡¡¡


----------



## gaston sj

por experiencia me parece que los transistores puede que no esten bien aisladospues un pequeño toque ya no funciona la verdad que nunca escuhe andar un amplificador de 5000 vatios pero deve ser una locura de sonido y tienes que tener una buena cantidad de parlantes para hacer sentir la potencia que da ese equipo realmente me impresiona pensar toda esa potencia jejeje disculpen mi ignorancia saludos gaston


----------



## juanpastsierra

Hola: 

La verdad me parece que no creo que te funcione, a parte la corriente que tiene que suministrar la fuente debe ser muy grande, si para potencias de 500 rms se utilizan transformadores de 10 amperes, para 5200,  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
Te recomiendo que pruebes con algun otro diseño. Luciperro posteo uno de 650, y creeme que es una animalada.

A parte, me parece que la parte negativa deberia llevar mosfet de canal P.


Un saludo.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Pruebalo y me cuentas.

Con esa potencia sonorizo grupos de rock al aire libre en plazas de toros. Deberias mirar bien si te interesa, así como en empezar por adquirir un buen traspalet para ponerle ruedas al invento.

Además, un pequeño cortocircuito y el invento hará FUMILLO con toda la pasta que habras invertido.

Prueba un apilado de etapas de potencia de 500W rms para obtener parciales de potencia razonable.


----------



## apjmax

que animalada!
lo dije en otro lado, seguro alguien intente hacerlo y...aca esta el resultado.
es identico al de 31000w que esta en otro thread? (asi se escribe?)
solo que tiene mucho mas mos-fet y se duplica la etapa para una configuracion puente.
lo dije...lo dije.
y bueno si logras vender un par de esos mos-fets te podes armar uno de 500w que te van a sorprender.


----------



## gadea

oye mvvs35 aparte de que ese amplificador no creo que te jale seria imposible que te de 5200 watts pero tengo uno de 500 watts tu me dises si te lo paso y por ay alguien no tiene un diagrama de amplificador crown o peavy de 1200 watts saludos


----------



## coolsoft

hola gente... yo tambien arme este circuito que me dejaba bastante curioso por sus caracteristicas y me toco en casos de ver amplificador con los mosfet irfp250 y la verdad que sonaba imprecionante. 
Les agradeceria a alguien si lo puede hacer funcionar lo pudiera compartir en este foro o si alguien sabe de algun circuito con irfp250 para poder darles uso jajaja.

desde ya muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## nene

lo mejor que pueden hacer es agarrar desarmarlo, juntar todos los componetntes y armar con los transistores de potencia que suelen ser los mas caros, un amplificador razonable...

si bien existen amplificador de alta potencia, esto: 5000W + push-pull = dolores de cabeza y desperdicio...el rendimiento de una etapa ab no superara el 67%, la energia disipada sera bestial, y ni hablar de las magnitudes que debe manejar la fuente, ni habalr que una fuente lineal en este diseño seria algo inimaginable, habria que recurrir a una fuente conmutada..

_*en fin, si quieres potencia arma o compra amplificador de menor potencia, y juega con las configuraciones de los baffles..

si quieres armar un amplificador como la gente, busca algun diseño de antony holton..

si quieres dolores de cabeza, sin resultados positivos, y desperdicio de dinero, sigue con ese esquematico..*_

en serio, mejor cambia el diseño...saludos

nene


----------



## DJ DRACO

La verdad es que no soy ingeniero en electronica, y de esas potencias tan desorbitantes es mejor ni hablar, pero creo saber a travez de la experiencia q tengo al haber diseñado y armado etapas como la melody de 400W, que se necesian varias cosas a saber antes de armar ciertos artefactos:

Este tipo de amplificador segun veo posee dos tipos diferentes de transistores, tanto normales como de efecto de campo, los cuales unos amplifican en corriente y los otros en tension. al montar estos transistores no solo deben estar muy bien aislados, sino tambien hay que ver con cuanta tension y corriente trabajan unos y con cuanta tension y corriente los otros.
Las tensiones tienen que estar rectificadas y lo mejor filtradas posibles  y desacopladas. si la corriente que consume el equipo es mayor a 3 amperes, (que para semejante potencia aun siendo irreal debe consumir mas q eso) si le colocas un fusible de 3 amperes se quemara de seguro.

si necesitan mas información pregunten, siempre estaremos para ayudar en lo q se pueda.


----------



## FELIBAR12

por que no lo pruebas con menos voltaje?+-70 por ejemplo,haber si obtienes algo de audio.o quizas pueda ser uno de los condensadores de la etapa diferencial con la polaridad invertida(en la realimentacion).intenta por todos lados,mide voltajes,corrientes.

cuentame si funciono o definitivamente no.seria una lastima que no funcionara pues se veia muy sencillo diseño.


----------



## hazard_1998

mvvs, te hago una critica un poco mas tecnica, el amplificador puede funcionar, incluso por calculo con una fuente de 150V por rama daria tranquilo 5200w en 2 ohm, el problema esta en que tanto la configuracion del par diferencial de entrada y de los driver son MUY elementales y rudimentarios, la etapa de salida esta ganando tension, lo cual deja muy acotado el lazo de realimentacion, (tenes giros de fase asociados al polo formado por la sumatoria de las capacidades de los fet de salida y una ganancia >>>>1 en esta etapa), por otro lado los driver no estan dimensionados para manejar con cierta velocidad a las capacidades de salida, no hay ajuste posible de la corriente de reposo, lo cual deja una corriente bastante alta entre ramas y por eso se deben quemar los fuses que colocas, y ademas de todo vos tenes entre ramas 300V y los irfp250 son de 200V, tendrias que poner irfp350 que son de 400, ahora, yo me inclinaria por buscar algun circuito mas elaborado para hacer una maquina tan grande, yo la maquina mas grande que tuve delante fue una 1200+1200@2ohm y la verdad ya es muuy grande (6Kg de aluminio con un FAN 4´, 3U de rack x 450mm de fondo, 1 transformador toroidal de 22Kg, 2 electroliticos GIGA de 33000uF x 100V y dos puentes de diodos mesa de 50A.) armar una maquina de 5200W por canal a menos que sea clase D o clase T seria al pedo e inmanejable fisicamente.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Insisto, esas potencias jamas fueron ni seran logradas, en audio e buena calidad, ni mucho menos sin usar voltajes altisimos como el caso de 150volts+150volts, por una corriente que deberia superar la de 15 amperes por rama por hora. una locura indescriptible.
ademas de utilizar miles de transistores de altisima potencia en paralelo y complemento a la salida, y con una impedancia resultante menor a 2 ohms, lo cual es peligrosisimo, pues es casi u cortocircuito.

yo creo q debemos dejar de imaginar boludeces en audio. escuchen primero lo q suena 1watts y despues pidan 5200 veces mas.

saludos de un ignorante en el tema.


----------



## FELIBAR12

si tienes razon,las etapas anteriores a la salida les hace falta un poco mas de diseño cuidadoso porque maniobrar mosfet's es cosa delicada,con tan pequeños voltajes y corrientes se pueden maniobrar esos dispositivos de manera magnanima y cualquier mal calculo puede terminar en un desastre y sobretodo a 300vdc.


----------



## Dano

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Insisto, esas potencias jamas fueron ni seran logradas, en audio e buena calidad, ni mucho menos sin usar voltajes altisimos como el caso de 150volts+150volts, por una corriente que deberia superar la de 15 amperes por rama por hora. una locura indescriptible.
> ademas de utilizar miles de transistores de altisima potencia en paralelo y complemento a la salida, y con una impedancia resultante menor a 2 ohms, lo cual es peligrosisimo, pues es casi u cortocircuito.
> 
> yo creo q debemos dejar de imaginar boludeces en audio. escuchen primero lo q suena 1watts y despues pidan 5200 veces mas.
> 
> saludos de un ignorante en el tema.



Esas potencias son logradas en audio, Crest produjo un amplificador de 10000 watts en puente, eso fue hace unos años, no escuché más de él, se ve que no se lo pudieron vender a nadie jeje

Estoy de acuerdo totalmente contigo primero creo que deberían escuchar sonando 1watt con baja distorción.


----------



## hazard_1998

mira, crown saco la vz5000 que es de 2500+2500 en 2 ohm, en el año 92, hay unas maquinas italianas  clase D que entregan 5200w IHF en 2 ohm por canal en 1U de rack! y se usan constantemente, pero, para hacer en casa, de mas de 500w en 4 ya es medio dificultoso.


----------



## DJ DRACO

bueno bueno bueno, otra vez con lo de los clase D. miren , ya hable mucho de los clase D en otros post, y en todos me han dado la razón. propongo como didactico un circuito de TDA q expongo adjunto. clase D, del tamaño de un micro chip, que entrega 120w+120w. buien, si eso es real, que me parta un rayop.

en un post me tope con uno que hablaba mucho de un clase D y termino siendo que tenia un 133% de eficiencia, eso me gusto al principio, pero luego newton y muchos otros se levantaron de sus tumbas para volverse a suicidar por no haber logrado eso ellos, que fueron los padres de esta ciencia.

luego lo de esa potencia, no escuchaste hablar mas, pues t quedaste sin oidos.
esas potencias son irreales. se compara con un desfribilador de maderas de una planta piloto de ingenieria quimica. no se si me explico.

10000 watts son casi 18 HP. una potencia q es imposible y lo digo para la epoca en la que vivimos....

obviamente en recitales al aire libre escuchamos grnades potencias de audio, pero se logran mediante muchas etapas de 400+400, 500+500 como maximo. de las cuales todos hemos oido hablar y podemos fabricar.

del resto solo pocos han oido hablar, ni han visto, mucho menos oido, y no tiene data fiable para mostrarme que me equivoco.

saludos amigos.


----------



## hazard_1998

mira, draco, yo te hablo con respeto, propongo que se me trate de igual manera, en cuanto a los amplificadores clase D en este mismo momento estoy trabajando en uno para un inversor de tension salida senoidal pura, cuyo principio es exactamente el mismo que un amplificador clase D de conmutacion unipolar, no se que haz visto de amplificadores, yo he visto muchos, y te puedo comentar que un amplificador de 500+500 es chico, MUY chico, de hecho aca en casa tengo uno de fabricacion nacional que entrega 1200W+1200W en 2 ohm del año 1992, y doy fe de la potencia que entrega, en cuanto a la potencia IHF de los amplificadores clase D es la potencia eficaz de rafagas de 10 ciclos cada 20mS con una frecuencia del tono de 1Khz, tambien doy fe de la potencia que entregan, conozco con que arman RIVER PLATE y con que arman OBRAS SANITARIAS, conozco esos amplificadores y quien los importa.

no se por que te jactas de que no se puede fabricar un amplificador de mas potencia, no se cuales son tus parametros ni que es lo que para vos es de uso comun en linea pesada.
espero que tomes a bien lo que te digo, pero no hay limites en amplificación, ni en la tension de salida ni en la corriente de salida. (lei por ahi que en menos de 2 ohm no se pueden fabricar amplificadores...) e visto amplificadore servo que manejan sin problemas cargas menores a 500mOHM.


----------



## Juan Jose

mvvs35 dijo:
			
		

> hola arme este amplificador de 5200wrms. pero no anda porque algun componente esta mal polarizado, yo le coloque en los +/-150 v una lampara de 250 wattas en serie y ni bien lo doy tension estas se encienden, tambien le coloque unos fusibles de 3 amper y estos se queman al darle tension. los componentes son todos nuevos, el circuito esta bien armado con respecto al diagrama. pero yo no se identificar donde esta el problema ya que esta en el diagrama.
> la unica diferencia es que en la salida coloque dos mosfets nomas para probar como suena.
> les dejo el esquema para que alguien que sepa mas que yo lo vea y capas descubra donde esta el problema.
> muchas gracias !
> saludos
> miguel



Hola, perdon que me meta pero me parece bueno contribuir con lo que sigue. Hay grandes marcas de pro audio que habiendo transcurrido los años debieron en esto de la carrera por la potencia incrementar los valores de la misma en sus uniades hasta llegar a valores cercanos a los que menciona el post. Pero, a que costo. No lo sabremos nunca y no creo que lo divulguen, lo que si promoiona sus etapas poderosisimas y hasta los esquemas. 
Aca uno de 5000 w de la firma QSC que algo sabe de esto      y con esquematico y todo

http://www.qscaudio.com/support/library/schems/Current/RMX Series/RMX5050.pdf

Miramos? no tiene millones de tr pero son muchos mas que los que nosotrospodemos manejar.
Utilizan comonentes a pedido para el fabricante y no los compran en importadores de cuarta que se aprovechan de situaciones varias para metirnos con lo que nos venden.
Tienen mas de 100 ingenieros electronicos, salidos de las mejores uniersidades del mundo con los mas altos promedios trabajando para lograr cada ves mayor potencia y mejores prestaciones.
Los financia...................................................................................
Sus sistemas completos en una decada te van a llevar hasta los chicos a la escuela mientras vos sonidista estas subiendo enormes cajas (bueno pueden ser mas chicas ahora) para complacer los hambrientos oidos de decibelios de los humanos potencia dependiente.
etc.  etc..  etc....

Una refleccion que me viene a la memoris es que hay que acoplarse a la tecnologia y aprender de los locos, nunca desehar ninguna posibilidad de desarollo y siempre defender una idea.

La idea es la semilla del proyecto, si no es buena el proyecto fracasa en el intento.

Por ello, no voy a decir que es una locura hablar de esa potencia EN AUDIO (trabajo en una industria donde ese valor es mijaga o traducido nada) mas bien para los cotidianos nos parece mucho y nada mas.
El esquema me parece muy elemntal para que funcione y si lo hace va a ser por muy poco tiempo. Sino hay que llevarlo al que lo diseño a los fabricantes y cagarsele de risa en la cara     

Preguntenle enonces a alguno en electronica de 3 decadas atras, cuanta potencia era mucho para un amplificador de audio hogareño (para el que lo podi comprar). Le van a contestar 25 W!
Cuanto para un autoestereo, le diran 8W!
o cuanto tenian como potencia los amplificador que utilizaban en el club vailable o la wat (antuguoooo), le diran que no superaban los 70 W! aveces 100!

Hagamos una cosa, internet tiene y va para mucho tiempo. Preguntemosle a nuestros nietos cuanta potencia estan usando en sus automoviles dentro de 30 años (en mi caso) (si es que siguen llamandose asi) dentro de 20 años. NOS VAMOS A SORPRENDER!


Saludos y solo una refleccion.

Atte, Juan Jose


----------



## FELIBAR12

basta de palabrerias!
lograr 10000w con transistores tiene su dificultad si eso es cierto pero no es cierto que no se hayan logrado esas potencias pues ya desde hace 40 a 50 años se manejaban y mucho a qui en colombia con los famosos "pickups" que eran amplificador a valvulas muy sencillos por cierto y de una calidad inimaginable.pero logicamente por sus tamaños y por la tecnologia fueron desplazados por los de estado solido.estos se usaban mucho en las fiestas callejeras de carnavales y extremecian todo a su alrededor(por eso fueron prohibidos por la policia).contaba mi papa que traian en montacarga solo dos inmensos bafles de mas de 15 parlantes y a bailar con los tocadiscos!

conoci un amplificador qsc de 4500w por canal(powerlight9000) y tengo los planos que son 25 hojas(mosfet bridge) pero no es el rmx5050hd .esta 5050 es una version economica de la mx3000a que por cierto el hd que dice es una version para trabajo pesado de la rmx4050 porque tenia problemas de calentamiento
esta pl9.0 fue descontinuada por costos pero quien tenga una que la cuide.
tambien existen amplificador de esas potencias como lab gruppen (suiza) de 13000w power light tambien y clase td.


----------



## santiago

siempre es lo mismo vatio y vatios, armar una potencia de 70kv (no lo creo )puede ser posible, pero ahora te quiero ver de que central nuclear te colgas para alimentar semejante bicho

saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

a y por cierto, no crean que la potencia del amplificador es la que dice en el modelo,por ejemplo:fp10000 entonces decimos de es de 10000w (5000+5000).
en algunos casos puede ser,pero en el de qsc no es cierto. esos amplificador los he visto morir con cargas de 2 ohm por creer que nos da la potencia que dice a tal impedancia, por tratar de sacarle 1500w a 2ohm a una mx3000a.apenas puede dar 1200w a 4ohm que de todas formas es una potencia suficiente. no intenten sacarle 2500w a la qsc 5050 a simple vista se ve que no puede pasar de 1200w porque se te llevaria tus 12 trans de salida que apenas aportan y soportan maximo 200w por rama.de todas formas es un buen amplificador,muy famoso por su gran potencia,sencillez y durabilidad


----------



## Dano

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> bueno bueno bueno, otra vez con lo de los clase D. miren , ya hable mucho de los clase D en otros post, y en todos me han dado la razón. propongo como didactico un circuito de TDA q expongo adjunto. clase D, del tamaño de un micro chip, que entrega 120w+120w. buien, si eso es real, que me parta un rayop.
> 
> en un post me tope con uno que hablaba mucho de un clase D y termino siendo que tenia un 133% de eficiencia, eso me gusto al principio, pero luego newton y muchos otros se levantaron de sus tumbas para volverse a suicidar por no haber logrado eso ellos, que fueron los padres de esta ciencia.
> 
> luego lo de esa potencia, no escuchaste hablar mas, pues t quedaste sin oidos.
> esas potencias son irreales. se compara con un desfribilador de maderas de una planta piloto de ingenieria quimica. no se si me explico.
> 
> 10000 watts son casi 18 HP. una potencia q es imposible y lo digo para la epoca en la que vivimos....
> 
> obviamente en recitales al aire libre escuchamos grnades potencias de audio, pero se logran mediante muchas etapas de 400+400, 500+500 como maximo. de las cuales todos hemos oido hablar y podemos fabricar.
> 
> del resto solo pocos han oido hablar, ni han visto, mucho menos oido, y no tiene data fiable para mostrarme que me equivoco.
> 
> saludos amigos.



No es por ser contra, pero esa potencia si existe, no quiero equivocarme pero creo que Tecnicdeso subió una vez el manual de usuario de ese amplificador Crest de 10000W

Si puedo encontrarlo lo subo con gusto.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Pido disculpas si alguien se molesto por lo que posteo, es que yo, realmente, no conozco, jamas vi, y mucho menos oi una etapa de poder de esas dimensiones.

no cuestiono que se puedan lgorar, (varios de ustedes afirman haberlas creado, escuchado o visto por ahi), solo digo q yo jamas las vi.

obviamente yo tambien puedo diseñar una etapa tipo la melody o similar o con mosfet y colocar 300 transistores en paralelo a la salida y q vamos a aobtener al respecto?
sonido?
o simplemente una potencia descomunal pero q no sirve para audio.

y por eso les pido, con todo respeto, y de buena manera, que si alguien tiene algun pcb (que no sea exagerado, sino uno real), y en lo posible si alguien lo armó, me lo postee asi me armo una etapa de 10000 watts para mi casa.

o que me digan donde puedo ir a comprarlas y como puedo pedirlas para q me las muestren, las escuche, y vea si tiene 10Kwatts de potencia de audio con una distorcion conciderable menor al 1% pues mas alla de eso ya es puro ruido.

de lo contrario seguire pensando q no existen tales cosas.

saludos cordiales de un ignorante


----------



## Jazz_Light

El asunto de los amplificador formidables y monstruosos es como el problema del elefante blanco: muy llamativo, único, pero muchas veces se transformadorrma en una carga inútil que consume más de lo que produce. Además, es preferible tener varios amplificador más pequeños trabajando a la vez que uno grande trabajando solo. Es poco factible que en un evento se te dañen todos los amplificador pequeños al mismo tiempo. Se te pueden dañar uno, o máximo dos, dependiendo de tu suerte, pudiendo continuar con los que te quedan, pero si estás utilizando un solo mega-amplificador, cuando se te daña éste, kaboom. 

Es algo de sentido común no utilizar equipos tan grandes y costosos, de la misma forma que no utilizo un costoso Ferrari para ir a comprar el pan. Sólo utilizo el Ferrari para lucirme con mis amigos, querer impresionar a la gente y sentirme más seguro de mi mismo. Será que pasa lo mismo con los mega- amplificador...?


----------



## eb7ctx

Hola, esta etapa debe de consumir mínimo 20 Amp. por rama, con el simple "plop" de la conexión fundes los 3 Amp. y la lampara de 200 W se queda como muy corta ...
Lo mismo hasta te funciona, recuerdo un caso parecido que por protección le ponia una lampara de 60 w a una etapa de 200 w , cuando me aburrí de buscar el  problema ..la conecte sin lampara y aún sigue andando  
Un saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO

igual digo, lo de las lamparas en serie es un truco viejo y util para tu mesa de trabajos, pero noo sirve en etapaçs de poder, y menos si queremos obtener buena calidad de audio.

estot rae a mi memoria aquella vez q estaba hablando con un amigo mio de unos dj's q eran malisimos en el arte de colocar sonido y justo pasan por alli, donde nosotros estabamos a pedirnos i teniamos bombillas o lamparas incandescentes de 24 volts.

nsotros no sabiamos para q las queria pero le dijimos q no, (pues n teniamos), y ellos nos dijeron, "es que queremos regular la impedancia de unos bafles"

yo me rei, luego de q se fueron.

pues esa solucion es de la mas pobre en electronica.

sigo sosteniendo q esas etapas aun existiendo....(lo cual no creo hasta no verlo)...no tiene utilizada como dijo jose.

si con conectar solo mi etapa de 25+`25watts reaes, el plop me rompe las bolas, no se lo q seria el plop de esa etapa. saltaria la manzana entera o la cancha de rive o lo q fuese.

saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ahora digo yo, mvvs35 no hablo mas de su potencia de 5200, se habra matado el pobre tratando de hacerla andar? yo paso musica con 90+90 y te digo que es bastante, no me puedo imaginar 5200. creo que en los recitales en velez y river usan 3000, pero no estoy seguro. saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

seguimos con esto chicos......

recuerden que para aumentar 3dB, debemos DUPLICAR la potencia electrica.

y no, para que se den una idea, yo paso musica como hobbie y he usado en lugares cerrados de unos 80m2 con 120 personas sistemas de bi amplificación con 800W totales, si se ponen a pensar en por ej river plate que es al aire libre, con 25000 personas y con 200m de distancia a la fuente de sonido (campo lejano) entenderan que se necesita muuucha potencia. (como asistente en recitales chicos al aire libre para +-500 personas por lo gral usan bi o tri amplificación donde para alta y media frec se usan 600+600w, para baja 1200+1200 y para sublow otra mas de 1200+1200. para retornos de escenario usan amplificadores de 200w por canal.

por otro lado, las maquinas nuevas tipo clase D o de alguna variante (clase T) no producen plops, inclusive en sistemas clase ab tambien se pueden evitar.


----------



## aldemarar

compañeros soy nuevo en el foro me gustaria saber si alguien sabe que transistores de salida utilisa una labgruppen fp 10000 por que me llama la atensión que con solo 6 transistores por salida obtengan 2500w , este amplificador tiene 4 salidas


----------



## FELIBAR12

lo que pasa es que ese tipo de amplificador es basado en tecnologia clase d y clase t en donde la discipacion de potencia de los transistores de salida es muy reducida y lo mas adecuado  para ese tipo de amplificador en ese modo es que se usen  transistores mosfet para conmutacion muy rapida.
un ejemplo de ese tipo http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/irf/irfp31n50l.pdf

normalmente los transistores empleados manejan corrientes de 20amp en adelante.en la  red puede consultar  muchos modelos de transistores de altas corrientes y voltajes.debido a la baja discipacion(ver teoria de clase d y t) se pueden emplear pocos transistores de salida con uso de discipadores muy pequeños,y un consumo bajo.
un buen ejemplo de un amplificador clase d lo puede ver aqui:http://www.yorkville.com/downloads/servman/smls800p.pdf


----------



## Mark TLLZ

uhuuuu, un aplificador de esos en un Audio Show de que gana gana, o unos dos ... con unas cuantas baterias de gel en paralelo para que patee machin... no se saben la fuente para ese para conectarla al carro!? :O voy a patrocinar a mi primo para antrar a un Audio Show y darles un quemason a los que inviernten miles de pesos en comprando equipos de sonido de marca y uno que lo puede hacer mucho mejor y mas barato... estaria genial ... esta muy bueno ese amplificador de 5200w :O me gustaria hacerlo, pero para carro!

exito


----------



## fernandoae

JAJAJA.... no es tan facil como como parece hacer un AMPLIFICADOR (no es aplificador) vos sabes el trabajo que llevaria hacer una fuente SMPS (conmutada) de unos 8000w para ese amplificador? investiga un poco y despues me contas.


----------



## DJ DRACO

es verdad. yo creo q nuestro amigo se volvio loco y se puso muy euforico pero hay q estudiar bien la situacion antes e realizar algo asi.

ademas que sea clase D no significa q tira una bocha de potencia y no consume nada.

eso lo dicen los imbeciles. el amplificador consume, y siempre consume mucho mas de lo que tira.

si haces un amplificador clase D de 200w (yo ya he hecho) la fuente sera de unos 40+40V por 4A, lo que te dá unos 320watts. los 120 watts restantes los disipa en calor. entre los transistores, resistencias, etc.
esa fuenteesta un poco sobredimensionada. sobra potencia.

pero la bateria de un auto no tiene mas de 12V por 75A, lo que nos a unos 900watts. eso es el total, pero hay q tener en cuenta que los circuitos del auto tambien consumen.

con 900watts tu amplificador no podra entregar mas de 500 a 600 watts.


----------



## aldemarar

compañeros ese circuito de 5200 no funciona y no es clase d


----------



## FELIBAR12

No se puede dar mas de lo que se tiene! 
 Ya que hablan de fuentes smps por aqui encontre una mas o menos grandecita por si algun dia les interesa hacer escuela con la electronica.


----------



## fernandoae

Està buena es fuente por lo que se ve (la mire de pasadita) tiene protecciones de sobrecorriente, bajo voltaje... de donde salio esa fuente? Pasame el link


----------



## Mark TLLZ

hola aldemarar, porque dices que no funciona?! :O si eh leido varios post en diferentes foros que no funciona, pero creo que anda un video donde supuestamente esta funcionando, no recuerdo la verdad


----------



## Rick-10

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ...pero la bateria de un auto no tiene mas de 12V por *75A*, lo que nos a unos 900watts. eso es el total, pero hay q tener en cuenta que los circuitos del auto tambien consumen....
> 
> .


Solo quiero aclarar que la bateria puede proporcionar mucho mas que 75A. La capacidad de la bateria se mide en 75*Ah *(amper/hora). Entonces la bateria puede suministrar una corriente de 75A durante una hora, 150A/30min, 37.5A/2Hs. Con dos baterias de 90Ah, podrias obtener unos 180A durante aproximadamente una hora(2160W).

Sobre la el amplificador no opino, ya que todavia nadie confirmo su funcionamiento.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> Solo quiero aclarar que la bateria puede proporcionar mucho mas que 75A. La capacidad de la bateria se mide en 75*Ah *(amper/hora). Entonces la bateria puede suministrar una corriente de 75A durante una hora, 150A/30min, 37.5A/2Hs. Con dos baterias de 90Ah, podrias obtener unos 180A durante aproximadamente una hora(2160W).


Gracias por este aporte Rick, me sacastes de unas cuantas dudas con este comentario. En realidad era lo que necesitaba y no entendía ni como hacer la pregunta (a veces mi cerebro no tiene mucha capacidad de análisis) para obtener una respuesta tan acertada como la que yo buscaba.

FOROS DE ELECTRONICA urraaa


----------



## aldemarar

no funciona porque lo estube simulando y parese que esta mal polarisado es mejor imbertir en algo real.


----------



## Rick-10

yoangel dijo:
			
		

> Rick-10 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solo quiero aclarar que la bateria puede proporcionar mucho mas que 75A. La capacidad de la bateria se mide en 75*Ah *(amper/hora). Entonces la bateria puede suministrar una corriente de 75A durante una hora, 150A/30min, 37.5A/2Hs. Con dos baterias de 90Ah, podrias obtener unos 180A durante aproximadamente una hora(2160W).
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias por este aporte Rick, me sacastes de unas cuantas dudas con este comentario. En realidad era lo que necesitaba y no entendía ni como hacer la pregunta (a veces mi cerebro no tiene mucha capacidad de análisis) para obtener una respuesta tan acertada como la que yo buscaba.
> 
> FOROS DE ELECTRONICA urraaa
Hacer clic para expandir...

De nada!  
A mi me tambien me confundia mucho ese tema de los Amper/Hora, son detalles dificiles de entender o explicar, pero de a poco uno va aprendiendo. Por ejemplo: Hasta hace poco no entendia eso del voltaje negativo.¿Para que el voltaje negativo? ¿No es lo mismo invertir la polaridad de la fuente?  Pero despues comprendi que el voltaje era negativo o positivo con respecto a un punto en comun(GND o masa).


----------



## FELIBAR12

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Està buena es fuente por lo que se ve (la mire de pasadita) tiene protecciones de sobrecorriente, bajo voltaje... de donde salio esa fuente? Pasame el link


Diy audio!
alla si hacen cosas de verdad funcionales no como nosotros perdiendo el tiempo en cosas que nos parecen lo maximo.


----------



## Tacatomon

por ahi ahy amplificadores de 14000W...


----------



## rodolfocc

> Diy audio!
> alla si hacen cosas de verdad funcionales no como nosotros perdiendo el tiempo en cosas que nos parecen lo maximo.



solo dos cosas:
1:_soy miembro de diyaudio   y si  hacen cosas  buenas ya que hay muchos ingenieros y demás(pero no todo funciona ok)
2:_  ahí también hay temas que se llevan años y son bastante insolentes(los temas)

pero  que son los foros?
  sin esa parte en la que alguien pregunta y se discute un tema ( que para algunos insensibles llaman perder el tiempo )
la discusión es la base del conocimiento colectivo  la mayoría no somos ingenieros en electrónica pero estamos interesados en aprender   para hacernos un monstruo de 50000vatios aunque solo nos entregue 20 precioso y dulces vatios  jajajaja    
saludos a todos  que tengan un buen día.


----------



## Tacatomon

Obcenidad=Fantasticamente potente e indispensable en casa  

Les recomiendo no desear estos amplificador, tampoco babeen; no les servira de nada.
La mayoria de los amplificador mostrados prometen la potencia que dicen con una TDH 1% 
Lo que se considera Aceptable, no "Puro Ruido".

*Obcenidades de Crown Audio. Calidad de productos: Maxima.*

*Macro-Tech Series* http://www.crownaudio.com/amp_htm/macronew.htm
Especificaciones del modelo mas obceno *MA-5002VZ* Specifications http://www.crownaudio.com/amp_htm/maspec_2.htm


Macro-Tech i Series, el mas obceno *MA-12000i*
Specifications http://www.crownaudio.com/amp_htm/mai.htm#specs


I-Tech HD Series, el mas obceno *I-T12000 HD*
Specifications http://www.crownaudio.com/pdf/amps/141259.pdf




*Obcenidades de QSC Audio. Calidad de productos: Maxima.*

ISA Series, el mas obceno *ISA 800Ti*
Specifications http://media.qscaudio.com/pdfs/Specifications/ISA_spec.pdf


PLX2 Series, el mas obceno *PLX3602*
Specifications http://media.qscaudio.com/pdfs/Specifications/PLX2_spec.pdf


RMX Series, el mas obceno *RMX 5050*
Specifications http://www.qscaudio.com/pdfs/Specifications/RMX_spec.pdf


PowerLight 3 Series, el mas obceno *PL380*
Specifications http://www.qscaudio.com/pdfs/Specifications/PowerLight3_spec.pdf




*Obcenidades de Peavey Corp. Calidad de productos: Maxima.*

GPS Series, el mas obceno *GPS(R) 3500*
Specifications http://www.peavey.com/assets//literature/manuals/00481410.pdf

PV Series, el mas obceno *PV(R) 3800*
Specifications http://www.peavey.com/assets//literature/manuals/00513140_5.pdf

CS Series, el mas obceno *CS(R) 4080HZ*
Specifications http://www.peavey.com/assets//literature/manuals/00511200_7.pdf




*Obcenidades de Crest Audio. Calidad de productos: Maxima.*

CA Series, el mas obceno *CA 18*
Specifications http://www.crestaudio.com/media/pdf/ca18_11-25-97.pdf

Pro 200 Series, el mas obceno *Pro 9200*
Specifications http://www.crestaudio.com/media/pdf/Pro200_specs.pdf

ojo con este, que se los pone cuadrado.

*Pro Series 10001*
Specifications http://www.crestaudio.com/media/pdf/10001_10-15-97.pdf




*La mayor empresa fabricante de obcenidades en el mundo: LabGruppen. Calidad de productos: Indescriptible.*

*PLM™ Series: Powered Loudspeaker Management™*
http://www.labgruppen.com/downloads/product/PLM_Series_Technical_Data_Sheet_TDS_PLM14000_V3.pdf

*FP+ Series: Dedicated Touring Amplifiers*
http://www.labgruppen.com/downloads/product/TDS-FP14000.pdf


Ahhh, estos ultimos dos fabricantes hicieron que literalemente me cagara.

como diria el buen hermano Karapalida: Increible, e inecesario. Como ami me gusta.

Cabe decir que los amplificador mostrados existen y uno que otro logra 15000W.

Saludos.

Tacatomon.


----------



## fernandoae

Busquen "db drag"... soy un asiduo visitante en este tipo de competencias...he visto 170 decibeles en un auto (en persona), hasta parabrisas de plexiglas destruidos!

El record actual son unos 180,5 db ...
http://futuremusic.com/blog/?p=1879

http://www.infiniteelectronix.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=715



BONITOOO no? para los desconfiados de los 12V!  Igual aca se permiten hasta 18V


----------



## Tacatomon

...Obcenidades...


----------



## hazard_1998

tacomoton, si queres cosas realmente obsenas y bizarras.. metete en la pagina de powersoft......
http://www.powersoft.it/pageurl.php?url=http://pro-audio.powersoft.it/ busquen la digam K20... 9kw por canal en 1 U de rack!


----------



## FBustos

... para que quieres 180 dB?
perdonen pero no entiendo muy bien la finalidad...


----------



## DJ DRACO

con 180 dB ! ! ! !  ! se puede realzar un poquito el sonido jeje.

saludos.


----------



## Eduardo

dj pipe dijo:
			
		

> ... para que quieres 180 dB?
> perdonen pero no entiendo muy bien la finalidad...


   Intensidades de sonido mostruosas... Accesorios que no se sabe para que, pero que impresionan ... Y lo mas importante:  Costos astronomicos...
Que imbecil no va a envidiarte?


----------



## FELIBAR12

rodolfocc dijo:
			
		

> Diy audio!
> alla si hacen cosas de verdad funcionales no como nosotros perdiendo el tiempo en cosas que nos parecen lo maximo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solo dos cosas:
> 1:_soy miembro de diyaudio   y si  hacen cosas  buenas ya que hay muchos ingenieros y demás(pero no todo funciona ok)
> 2:_  ahí también hay temas que se llevan años y son bastante insolentes(los temas)
> 
> pero  que son los foros?
> sin esa parte en la que alguien pregunta y se discute un tema ( que para algunos insensibles llaman perder el tiempo )
> la discusión es la base del conocimiento colectivo  la mayoría no somos ingenieros en electrónica pero estamos interesados en aprender   para hacernos un monstruo de 50000vatios aunque solo nos entregue 20 precioso y dulces vatios  jajajaja
> saludos a todos  que tengan un buen día.
Hacer clic para expandir...

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con usted y no es mi intensión decir que esto es una perdida de tiempo  ni tampoco desprestigiar, lo que se trata de hacer en este foro,por el contrario, gracias a el he realizado muchisimas cosas que me han servido mucho y agradezco eso ,solo queria dar un pequeño mensaje que nos hiciera reflexionar sobre nuestro desarrollo electronico y que ojala algun dia no muy lejano pudieramos trabajar la electronica a esos niveles como en diyaudio por ejemplo, el simple hecho de hacer un circuito impreso como lo vi alla eso para mi es muy avanzado,solo que hay un pequeño detalle:este tema lleva bastante tiempo y todo el mundo pregunta, por que no me funciona?,alguien lo ha hecho funcionar?,sin haberse fijado primero en el circuito mismo,analizarlo(y no se necesita ser el mejor ingeniero electronico para hacerlo),sin haber tenido conciencia de los riesgos que se toman y de las magnitudes que demanda este aparato,para ver si es viable o nvbiamente no funciona sencillamente porque esta mal polarizado(si revisaron el diagrama),mal dimensionado(porque hay componentes que no soportan esa tension) y porque esta muy simple,por tanto suceptible a cualquier error minimo de montaje que puede significar desde la perdida de mucho dinero hasta el boleto gratis a un hospital por quemaduras o no se que cosas mas! digo esto porque yo inocentemente cometi el error de dejarme llevar por la fiebre de los miles de vatios de una manera facil sin haberme puesto a analizar como funcionaba el amplificador primero, si los componentes eran aptos para ese diseño y adios  miles de vatios y $$$.
 En estos dias un colega(jose soto de aqui del foro) realizo la prueba de un circuito que teoricamente produce como 1500w en una carga de 4 ohm y contento por 2 minutos cuando de pronto pum! creo que se le dañaron como 24 transistores al instante y lo peor: reparo el circuito y otra vez los 24! comentaba que nunca habia visto una explosion como esa que los transistores quedaron "desnudos", entonces imaginen lo que pasaria en vez de 1500w a 4 ohm a 5200w 2 ohm! 
el circuito requiere un rediseño casi total,por eso nadie se ha vuelto a meter con eso,de todas maneras otros colegas han hecho intentos de rediseñarlo pero no es garantia de que funcione bien.A raiz de eso, algunos se han puesto la tarea de investigar aparatos de tales magnitudes y han puesto enlaces para verlos,y como resulta ovbio,su nivel de sofisticacion es muy elevado y eso nos lleva a pensar con respecto a este circuito: para que le ponen tanta arandela si con apenas unos pocos componentes se hace lo mismo? sera que si es necesario todo eso? 
Entonces yo llegue a la conclusion de que la mejor forma de hacer miles de vatios de manera segura,eficiente y sin estorbo, es trabajando definitivamente con amplificador que no sean ni clase a,b ab g,h, o sino pregunemosle a qsc a crest, a crown ,a lab gruppen, a powersoft por que para esas potencias diseñan sus amp's en otras clases y por que  ya no en clase ab?
Yo por mi parte estoy investigando mucho sobre el tema y estoy trabajando en el diseño en clase d de un colega  para sacarle por lo menos 1000 decentes vatios,cuando lo termine y tenga la certeza de que va a servir, a durar(por lo menos una hora),que suena por lo menos con maximo 1% de thd a full volumen y que no va a dar problemas, con mucho gusto subire la información necesaria para armarlo(para aquellos como yo que se dejaron llevar por la fiebre de los miles de vatios)
unos enlaces mas para que vean    http://www.d-amp.com/,miren esta paginita http://www.hypex.nl/ esta otra http://www.coldamp.com/opencms/opencms/coldamp/en/index.html y esta otra http://www.icepower.bang-olufsen.com/


----------



## Tacatomon

..obcenidades que literalmente te escupen en la cara amperes...

esa powersoft ni siquiera llega a 15000w..... un momento 9000W+9000W= 18000W RMS aprox.....

Obseno.


y yo que pensaba que la crest era la ley.

http://www.crestaudio.com/media/pdf/10001_10-15-97.pdf

y yo que pensaba comprarme la cret 10001.....

que obceno.


----------



## Tacatomon

cuanta potencia es requerida en los autos para generar los 180db-====?

mas de 20kW?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/165016/

dense una vuelta con estos amplificadores, Existen...

jajaja, obceno.


----------



## fernandoae

La powersoft esa de 18000 Wrms es clase D, sino disiparia mucha mas potencia y no se podria meter en 1u rack.
En los autos de SPL sale de baterias, y se usan capacitores para suministrar el pico de corriente... en realidad no se busca calidad, solo presion sonora... y por muy corto tiempo.Se reproduce un sonido de frecuencia determinada que se conoce como BURP o eructo


----------



## Mark TLLZ

estaba pensando que un amplificador de esta magnitud, se le podria gabricar un disipador de agua como el de las PC... pero eso ya seria para algun evento o que se yo que buscan la mejor eficiencia


----------



## fernandoae

esa de 18kw estaria buena para un par de auriculares


----------



## Tacatomon

hasta donde han llegado las obcenidades...

entonces miden los picos SPL del auto nadamas?, yo que pensaban que se llevaban de corrido una rola de prueba... ahhh, asi no se vale, hasta a mi estereo de casa lo relleno de capacitores y lo pongo a reproducir un pico de 100ms, a ver cuanto banca en SPL.

nunca habia hido a un db drag, solo a calidad de sonido e un poco de cableado.

saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Para generar 18KW se necesitan picos de voltaje brutalmente altos, de pronto 1000W o hasta 1500W sobre 8Ohm es creible, si para 850W sobre 8Ohm se necesita una fuente de +-152VDC para esas potencias imaginence cuanto necesitaria y eso habria que conectarlas a 220V o 440V porque a 110v tocaria cambiar la instalacion electrica y hasta mandar a hacer un parlante especial para este, que falsos son, deberian colocar algo como 18000W PMPO, yo he escuchado los amplificador powersoft con bajos cerwin vega E36 y suenan redurisimo, pero 18KW es una exageracion.


----------



## fernandoae

Hay varias modalidades. algunas pruebas son de mas de un minuto...
Pero es spl nomas... medio al pedo tanto amplificador para usar el lpf y reproducir subgraves nomas!


----------



## Tacatomon

pos no oscar monsalvo, no es por palabrearte, pero asi es, y si desconfias de los W RMS de la powersoft, pos hay una potencia crets que se banca 15000W

Pro Series 10001
Specifications http://www.crestaudio.com/media/pdf/10001_10-15-97.pdf


----------



## fernandoae

Cuantos desconfiados por dios!  en car audio NO SE USAN 8 OHMS!
Hay amplificador que trabajan con impedancias de 0,5 OHMS... y los altavoces se configuran para lograr esta impedancia conectandolos en serie, paralelo, o mixto.
Allà vos si no queres creer...
Yo tengo 21 años y llevo años en esto del tuning y car audio 6...y se lo que es verdad y lo que es un mito...


----------



## Tacatomon

...lo digo y lo repido...

Obcenidades..

Jaja

Saludos.


----------



## joam duran velasquez

yo trabajo,con lab gruppen fp+10000(mi favorito) y powersoft k10.k8,k6 los he destapado y hecho manteni miento y les puedo asegurar que tecnologicamente son lo mas avanzado que existe, hasta ahora...al fp 10000 le he colocado 16 parlantes bc de 1000 watts y les aseguro que no se puede acercar a mas de 7 metros, calidad,presion y muchos decibeles en la atmosfera,impresionante....... y el amplificador  frio , como que se enchoya a 2 ohmios ..........los powersoft suenan durisimo y traen mas fets en la fuente de alimentacion que en la salida,con una tarjeta se puede convertir un k6 en un k10 son 4000 watts mas , esto nos es mentira yo los uso a cada rato...............


----------



## fernandoae

De que precio estamos hablando?


----------



## Tacatomon

habra que ver si las etapas ultrapotentes son adecuadas al bolsillo del audiofilo promedio.?

saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pues la verdad yo no compraria una etapa de esas, no estoy de acuerdo con eso de darle toda la responsabilidad a un solo amplificador, porque si este falla se acaba el baile y... bueno ustedes se imaginaran. Me parecen jugueticos muy costosos.


----------



## Tacatomon

bueno, eso se debe quizas (me refiero al precio alto) a que estas potencias estan protegidas hasta el """o, contra mil y un problemas. A mi parecer, son de confianza. casi como QSC.


----------



## joam duran velasquez

un promedio de 4500 dolares el lab gruppen fp 10000, en argentina vale un k8 casi $20000 moneda local . el lab gruppen es hijo legitimo de un cs 800 peavey(modelos viejos) que aca les llamamos burrones ,porque son 800 watts y parece que sonaran como 1600, y nunca se dañan aun tenemos dos que tienen mas de treinta años y no les duele una muela, se imaginan delegar la responsabilidad de cuatro amplificador a uno solo, claro como decia el compañero tacatomon traen un supersistema de proteccion y ademas seleccionas el voltaje de salida(watts)para mover parlantes de 200 watts protecciones de todo tipo termica,salida en corto,alta frecuencia ,tienen 3 años de garantia.....pero que rico es cargar un rack con 3 amplificador y que te mueva 8 cabinas line array de 2 medios y dos brillos cada una(fp6000Q)y 16 brillos de 3" de bobina con un powersoft(q4004) ylos 16 parlantes de bajo de 1000 watts con un( fp10000q), los auxiliares se alegran cuando les toca cargar estos rack (son solo dos rack de 3 amplificador ) que suman 20000 watts en comparacion con el otro equipo que cada rack trae 6 amplificador (2 yorkville 3000,2 carver 2400,2 carver 1200 + controlador) pesa como 150 kilos, la idea es ser practicos y eficientes (por algo es el mejor amplificador del mundo) ha ganado muchos premios como escuderia y como piloto ,un lab gruppen es sinonimo de calidad, duracion y fidelidad.....los mejores parlantes del mundo son el v-dosc de l-acoustic y miren los amplificador que ellos usan ,(dicen en la marquilla L-acoustic) pero miren el chasis y comparenlo con un lab gruppen , ellos les fabrican amplificador a pedido  a l-acoustic ( sera por malos)...bueno estoy escribiendo mucho me inspire.....ay diosito regalame una loteria ...¿para que?...............


----------



## Tacatomon

Es la pura calidad...

saludos.


----------



## jhoni1234

Como se desvirtuo esto men...

Mi opinion, no digan pelotudeces, alguien ya lo dijo antes, tenes una pote de 10K esta bien... donde la usas? Con que la usas, DE DONDE sacas (hablando de 220V) los 45A que consume esa potencia?! El cable de power es de 5MM de seccion? Que onda..

No me gusta delegar todo en una sola pote, puede ser mas economico pero mas problematico.

Clipea... y te quedas sin sonido, en cambio tenes 4 potes mas chicas, clipea una y? Las otras 3 siguen, baja considerablemente el sonido, pero no te quedas en cero y todos los espectadores haciendote una denuncia o cagandote a puteadas porque les cagaste la joda.

Perdon si me cebé.

Juan.


----------



## joam duran velasquez

las pelotudeces ,creo que las dicen IGNORANTES como tu, que al parecer estas demasiado desactualizado en tecnologia de sonido profesional ,estamos hablando de los mejores amplificador del mundo, que son de una gran robustez y con protecciones en tiempo real que lo puedes monitorear desde una pc....


----------



## jhoni1234

A donde la enchufas calenton? Que seccion de cable usas?


----------



## joam duran velasquez

obvio que trabajamos con planta electrica de 75 kva trifasica, los lab gruppen son de fuente smps pwm
en caso de conectarlos a la red electrica normal, lo hemos hecho  y bien trabajan perfecto y son a 110 voltios ,el secreto esta en voltaje del secundario +192-192 o mas depende como este jumpeado ahi esta la potencia multiplica por los watios que necesitas y sabras ,hay que leer mas y conocer para poder lanzar un criterio,porque quedaremos como unos estupidos...en el primario no consume tal cantidad de amperios estas haciendo los calculos para un transformador normal...acuerdate spms y pwm, leerlos; en el foro hay bastante imformacion al respecto, ve a la pagina de lab gruppen tambien y cuando tengas la oprtunidad de conocer a alguien que tenga estos amplificador preguntale para ver que te dice


----------



## jhoni1234

Ahh, esos amplificadores utilizan fuentes switching? 

Porque con una fuente lineal hay el problema que te decia yo... Juan


----------



## Eduardo

En la ultima foto, la de la parte trasera  (FP10000Q_rear_lowres.jpg)  se lee que el requerimiento de linea son 1500W (o 2500W, no se lee bien).
Como hace para entregar 10000W a la salida ?


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola a todos. Me sumo al foro con vuestro permiso para agregar algo de información sobre estas estapas de potencia de ultima generacion que por su forma de trabajo, tipo de espesificaciones etc. etc. etc. pueden confundir y bastante.
En principio para cualquiera que hace años que trabaja con amplificador y desde el punto de vista electronico y fisico, tenemos que para generar 10000 w en una carga, por propio principio fisico debemos consumir (considerando 100 % de eficiencia) 10000 w en la entrada de la maquina (en este caso el amplificador).
En la foto de alta resolucion de la unidad (en la pagina de la marca) se puede apreciar que esta consume 2500 w de la red electrica de 220 vca y 50 hz. Epa!        Como puede entonces asegurar que entrega 10000 watts.      eficaces 8rms), pico (musicales), en que tiempo, con limitador o sin el actuando, con onda seno o con ruido rosa?, con carga de 8 o de 0.00005 ohms?.     
Bueno, todas las preguntas tienen respuesta y es mi intensión ir desarmando el payaso para que todos entendamos que hay nueva tecnologia en el mercado, que nadie miente a nadie y que el foro es para eso che, intercambio de ideas, opiniones y sobre todo INFORMACION CONFIABLE para que los que ingresen puedan develar sus dudas.

Cuestion 1: cada marca de unidades de potencia MIDE la potencia de salida de una determinada manera y la toma como propia. Por lo tanto, para comparar hay que trspolar a una forma de medida unica y asi poder sacar conclusiones. Para la gente de lab guppen parace que la potencia que importa al comprador es la MAXIMA OBTENIDA EN EL PICO DE CRESTA DE LA SEÑAL DE SONIDO y no la continua de una onda seno por tiempo indeterminado. Esto es MUY DISTINTO entre si. Una esta medida como tension de pico maxima por corriente de piso maximo en un determinado lapso de tiempo (en el caso de lab gruppen tengo entendido que es alreredor de 20ms9 y otra cosa es la potencia RMS disipado por la onda seno (como area bajo la curva) que todos conocemos como potencia del amplificador. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA    
Por ejemplo CROWN mide la potencia en la cresta de la onda!. Osea, el principio es simple, consiste en entregar grandes cantidades de energía apegados a la forma de onda de la señal de audio, que a menos que se trate de una sirena de bomberos muy rara vez es de longitud y amplitud constante por mas de 6 segundos, por ello cuando reparas una potencia de estas, o la testeas, rara vez entrega la potencia especificada como maxima por mas de 6 segundos que es el timming del protector que trae la potencia incorporado.

*primera conclusion: la potencia que espesifican es una medida de tension por corriente en un tiempo tan corto como sea posible de obtener pero tan largo que se pueda incuir dentro de el una onda de sonido.*

Por otro lado, tenemos las espesificaciones del producto, las que                
Si, es la carta de presentacion de cada producto que alguno en el mundo va a querer que se cumpla y mas si paga 6000 dolares por una unidad de potencia.     
Entonces, alguien pensaria que lab gruppen puede mentir?. Yo no, porque no necesita hacerlo. Sino que lo que hacen es acomodar las espesificaciones a la realidad. Consumo 2500 w rms de la red electrica y tira 10000 w en cuatro canales pero medidos .................... aha.
Mirando las espesificaciones del producto se ve que: lab gruppen considera que una operacion normal de la unidad indicaria un consumo promedio de 1/8 de la espesificada y una operacion exigida consume 1/4 de la potencia espesificada. Esto esta en el data de consumo de la unidad que se puede bajar de la web. 
http://labgruppen.com/downloads/product/CDTD-FP10000Q_V4.pdf

Bueno, me canse y la segumos despues. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Eduardo

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> ....Entonces, alguien pensaria que lab gruppen puede mentir?. Yo no, porque no necesita hacerlo. Sino que lo que hacen es acomodar las espesificaciones a la realidad. Consumo 2500 w rms de la red electrica y tira 10000 w en cuatro canales pero medidos .................... aha.



_Mentira.
(De mentir).
1. f. Expresión o manifestación contraria a lo que se sabe, se cree o se piensa._

Luego, si un fabricante mide la potencia de salida de una manera particular, con la intensión que el cliente piense que ese valor numericamente impactante es representativo de la potencia del equipo --> Esta mintiendo.

Que Lab Gruppen no necesita hacerlo?  Claro que necesita hacerlo! Es una necesidad comercial. 
No importa si el equipo ya se vende solo por su altisima calidad,  mintiendo se vendera mas.

Cuando se hace publicidad de un producto lo unico que interesa es maximizar las ventas. Y para eso, todo publicista sabe perfectamente que debe exagerar las caracteristicas del producto tanto como se lo crean la mayoria de los clientes.


----------



## Juan Jose

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> ......Cuando se hace publicidad de un producto lo unico que interesa es maximizar las ventas. Y para eso, todo publicista sabe perfectamente que debe exagerar las caracteristicas del producto tanto como se lo crean la mayoria de los clientes.



Precisamente eso es lo que quise explicar en el anterior post. Que como no esta especificado internacionalmente como se debe indicar la potencia y cada empresa lo hace como se le da la gana, estos señores de Lb decidieron hacer tension por corriente y tomar el maximo valor de ambas en un determinado tiempo (creo que es de 20 ms) y asi especificar sus amplificador. 
No tengo la oportunidad de poder probar uno de estos pero megustaria sacarme la duda, en serio lo digo, midiendo una de estas super etapas amplificadoras en mi tallercito y solamente con mi osciloscopio, una carga normal pasiva y un generador de onda seno y asi poder determinar la verdad de la milanesa como yo digo. pero, bueno, no sera tan facil ya que mi presupuesto no maneja esos valores en un hobby.

*Participo de otro foro y en él por ejemplo un compañero planteo:
^^^^^^Crown iT 8000.  http://www.crownaudio.com/pdf/amps/137435.pdf 
Al “leer las letras pequeñas” encontré que el consumo del amplificador a un tercio del maximo de la potencia de entrega sobre cargas de 4Ohm con ruido rosa es 35.1 amp. que en 120 volts. Son 4212 watt. Ahora si nos estamos acercando a la verdad, pero de donde saco ese señor lo de los 1590 watt. ¿nos vio cara de tontos? En ninguna manera, de lo que el estaba hablando era de la potencia disipada, Y ¿esto que es? Bueno, en los amplificador convencionales parte de la energía entregada por la fuente se convierte en calor en la etapa de salida y es disipada, por eso un amplificador de clase AB que entrega 400 watt. por canal  consume aprox.10 amp. en 120 volts. son 1200 watt quiere decir esto que 400 mas 400 son la potencia efectiva y los 400 restantes se convierten en calor y son disipados, esto fue una limitante para el diseño de amplificador  de mas de 600 watt. se estaba desperdiciando mas energía en los radiadores de calor que la que se estaba descargando sobre los parlantes, esto obligaba a fabricar transformadores mas grandes y pesados y a colocar gran cantidad de transistores para la etapa final. Con la llegada de la clase H se redujo considerablemente la perdida de energía por concepto de calor, ese fue un gran avance y permitió amplificador como el Crest 10001 http://www.crestaudio.com/media/pdf/10001_10-15-97.pdf  entre otros, que entregaba 3500watt. continuos sobre 2ohm con un consumo de 4272 watt. una diferencia de 772 watt. en calor, se rompio un record, con la aparición de las fuentes conmutadas se redujo el tamaño y peso de los equipos y con la nuevas tecnologías de clase D y T se ha minimizado la perdida de por calentamiento reduciendo así el numero de componentes en el circuito y abaratando costos.
Una vez más los watt. son tomados como gancho para vender. 
Otro caso que llamo mi atención fue en le taller.
Power Soft modelo Digan 7000   
Con una carga no inductiva de 4 ohm. Señal senoidal de 1 Khz. Según el fabricante su potencia es 1910 watt. lo que en efecto pude comprobar, 88 volt. que son 1935watt. rotundos y estables, pero 6 segundos después se acabo el encanto, sin previo aviso se activó el limitador y zas 35 volts fue lo que quedo 306 decepcionantes  watt. quité la señal y la volví a poner y de nuevo 1935 watt por 6 segundos y otra ves el limitador se activó. Una y otra vez repetí la prueba en los dos canales y el resultado fue el mismo, siendo sincero, para ese momento mi experiencia en amplificador digitales se reducía solo a los Peavey serie DECA y a la serie K de Crown, entonces pensé que seguramente el amplificador tendría una falla en la fuente ya que ambos canales se comportaban igual, pero al revisar con el plano en la mano todo estaba en su lugar, decidí compararlo con otro que estaba funcionando y nunca había fallado y encontré el mismo comportamiento.^^^^*^

Interesanto no?. Aique ellos especifican una potencia de 1900 watts pero resulta que solamente lo pueden soportar 6 segundos y luego la unidad se protege entregando 300?             

Bueno, de todas maneras sirve y mucho este intercambio de ideas para que sobre todo quede la duda planteada no?.

Por otro lado, no se si esta en el foro y pido disculpas si esta ya que no busque, pero habria que señalar una norma para la medidion de potancia no? y que todos la cumplamos al especificar los productos.

De lo comercial NO opino, es una verguenza los que se ve ultimamente che, y aca en argentina no somos la excepción.

saludos 

Juan Jose


----------



## Cacho

Buen post JJ.

Ya había leído de esto por algún lado (en yoreparo si no me equivoco), pero no está de más repetirlo porque la "Liga del Megawatt" (L.MW.) no lo quiere entender... Y la L.MW. de Car Audio es un hueso más duro de roer todavía...

Hay un post de Fogonazo sobre estándares de medición de potencia de amplificador por el foro (no me acuerdo dónde), está bien explicado y es una recopilación muy útil.

Saludos

Edit: Leyendo (esta fea costumbre que tengo...) llegué a este post donde Juanma hace referencia a este otro post, que no es otra cosa que el de Fogonazo del que hablaba antes.


----------



## joam duran velasquez

bien,por los aportes ,existen varios sistemas para medir la potencia, pero la mas aceptada creo que es la de la AES. que parece ser la mas adecuada para mediciones serias, la formula de la potencia=v.i
(potencia es igual a voltaje por corriente),pero audio es diferente como acotaban anteriormente los compañeros el tiempo y la frecuencia en un amplificador profesional o cualquier otro es  vital para medir estos parametros correctamente,porque se supone que la señal de audio que llega a un amplificador es senoidal, lo que le da un tiempo de recuperacion al amplificador  y al no tener una carga no inductiva(conjunto de resistencias o banco de resistencias para pruebas) logico que debia protegerse el amplificador porque si hubiese tenido un parlante conectado esto no sucederia, porque el parlante tambien genera voltaje y los circuitos de proteccion de los powersoft precisamente detectan ese voltaje del parlante y nose disparan creo que no pensaron en eso, yo he probado los lab gruppen y los powersoft y no me han decepcionado aún.  creo que el consumo de la fuente en el primario es de 2500watts, pero el secundario puede llegar a mas de10000watts, porque el voltaje del secundario es casi el doble,por ramal +-196 en los powersoft k 6 y se puede subir mas y lo que disipan es tan solo el 5% .entoces si la señal que usamos todo el tiempo es senoidal porque dudar de que se pueden obtener mas de 10000Watts de estos amplificador .......


----------



## Eduardo

joam duran velasquez dijo:
			
		

> ... creo que el consumo de la fuente en el primario es de 2500watts, pero el secundario puede llegar a mas de10000watts, porque el voltaje del secundario es casi el doble,por ramal +-196 en los powersoft k 6 y se puede subir mas y lo que disipan es tan solo el 5% .entoces si la señal que usamos todo el tiempo es senoidal porque dudar de que se pueden obtener mas de 10000Watts de estos amplificador .......



     

Tenes una mina de oro y todavia no te diste cuenta!   

Olvidate del audio y hacete millonario con esa maquina de movimiento perpetuo! 
- Encende el amplificador.
- Metele una señal de 50Hz.
- Con una llave selectora lo desconnectas de linea y mandas la salida de parlantes a la alimentacion del amplificador.
- Te queda un generador de 7.5kW que no necesita ninguna fuente de energia! Revolucionario! Energia mas limpia imposible!

*Premio Nobel asegurado!!   Primera observacion en la historia de una violacion al principio de conservacion de la energia* (reclamo la mitad del premio por notificarte)


----------



## Cacho

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> joam duran velasquez dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... creo que el consumo de la fuente en el primario es de 2500watts, pero el secundario puede llegar a mas de10000watts, porque el voltaje del secundario es casi el doble,por ramal +-196 en los powersoft k 6 y se puede subir mas y lo que disipan es tan solo el 5% .entoces si la señal que usamos todo el tiempo es senoidal porque dudar de que se pueden obtener mas de 10000Watts de estos amplificador .......
Hacer clic para expandir...


+1

Resolvió el problema del auto eléctrico también... Y tantos otros.
Adiós a la energía atómica, a las centrales termoeléctricas, a los paneles solares, a los molinos eólicos, represas hidroeléctricas... Qué capos los de Powersoft... y ni cuenta se dieron de cómo usarlos...


----------



## joam duran velasquez

ya vi que ustedes dos(eduardo y cacho) son de los que no  creen,que aqui en colombia existian y existen aun ,desde hace mucho tiempo amplificador a tubos que daban mas de 20kw de potencia reales (ahora preguntan que parlantes de cuanto,que calibre el conductor,etc..) pueden decir todo lo teorico que quieran,pero yo los pruebo es en el ruedo dandoles duro hasta el clipping(algunas veces)con cargas de 2ohmios(hasta menos) y he  probado de toda clase de amplificador desde lo mas economicos hasta los mas finos, marcas y remarcas he probado como ingeniero  de sonido, he viajado bastante y me he topado con buenos y malos sonidos, me ha tocado setearlos y creo que porque alguien me diga x o y sobre un amplificador yo voy a repetirlo (eso es ser un loro) simplemente lo pruebo lo llevo a tope veo sus falencias y sus virtudes y lo califico,pero que bonito es calificar abstractamente,( hay que probar,tocar,sentirlos) soy de los que la teoria es buena,pero es mejor si se entienden las cosas en un lenguaje comun, porque si quieren que este foro sea para profesionales entonces habramos otro tema, les comento como si fueran amigos colegas porque si quieren hablamos en otro idioma para encenderlos a formulas (copiar y pegar) entonces hablen pues...................


----------



## Rick-10

No pude evitar postear    Es que me causaron tanta risa los ultimos comentarios       Parece que algunos todavía necesitan leer un poco sobre el principio de conservacion de la la materia, y la Energía principalmente.

Ah, se me habia ocurrido que en el caso de poseer una fuente cuyo  transformador pueda propocionar solo 2500W, pero que posea ademas unos filtros de unos 1.523.126,644F(ironía), el amplificador podira proporcionar los 10000w, lógicamente, esa energía no va a salir de la nada, sino que ya fue propocionada por el transformador anteriormente


----------



## Cacho

joam duran velasquez dijo:
			
		

> ...son de los que no  creen,que aqui en colombia existian y existen aun ,desde hace mucho tiempo amplificador a tubos que daban mas de 20kw de potencia reales ...



Momentito...
Que existen aparatos que pueden entregar 20kW no lo dudo. Que haya amplificador de audio que los entreguen... Se me hace difícil de creer, pero _puedo_ llegar a aceptarlo y en ningún momento hasta este se mencionaron esos amplificador. Sos el único que parece tener que convencer a alguien de que existieron y existen.

Sólo se habló de estos amplificadores mágicos que consumen 2500W y entregan 10000W. En el caso de los de 20kW, consumen más de 20kW para dar esa salida. Nada más que eso.

Y eso es algo que de ninguna manera estoy dispuesto a poner en duda. Para entregar X cantidad de Watts, deben consumir por lo menos X+1 Watts (el "1" es simbólico...). En el caso de los amplificadores de 20kW, con un rendimiento del 60% (suponiendo que lo tuvieran), consumirán 33,3kW, con lo que (redondeando todo) habrá 13,3kW de calor (energía térmica) y 20kW de audio (energía eléctrica). La suma de ambas es igual a la consumida por el enchufe.
Simple.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo

joam duran velasquez dijo:
			
		

> ya vi que ustedes dos(eduardo y cacho) son de los que no  creen,que aqui en colombia existian y existen aun ,desde hace mucho tiempo amplificador a tubos que daban mas de 20kw de potencia reales (ahora preguntan que parlantes de cuanto,que calibre el conductor,etc..)


  Que tendra que ver el chancho con la velocidad de la luz?   
Sé sincero... Entendiste algo de lo que quisimos decirte? Nada de nada... verdad?



> pueden decir todo lo teorico que quieran,pero yo los pruebo es en el ruedo dandoles duro hasta el clipping(algunas veces)con cargas de 2ohmios(hasta menos) y he  probado de toda clase de amplificador desde lo mas economicos hasta los mas finos, marcas y remarcas he probado como ingeniero  de sonido, he viajado bastante y me he topado con buenos y malos sonidos, me ha tocado setearlos y creo que porque alguien me diga x o y sobre un amplificador yo voy a repetirlo (eso es ser un loro) simplemente lo pruebo lo llevo a tope veo sus falencias y sus virtudes y lo califico,pero que bonito es calificar abstractamente,( hay que probar,tocar,sentirlos)


Probas equipos, les exigis potencia, los comparas 'a oido'...  Alguna vez mediste algo?  O las calificaciones fueron siempre segun tus emociones? 
En todo caso no hables de 10000Watts en un equipo sino de 10000EJotas (Emociones de Joam) que es lo realmente estas 'midiendo'  ;-)



> soy de los que la teoria es buena,pero es mejor si se entienden las cosas en un lenguaje comun,porque si quieren que este foro sea para profesionales entonces habramos otro tema, les comento como si fueran amigos colegas porque si quieren hablamos en otro idioma para encenderlos a formulas (copiar y pegar) entonces hablen pues...................


? ? ?  No entendiste todavia lo que se cuestiona:  Hablas de potencia de un equipo y aceptas cualquier valor numerico mientras este acorde a tus emociones. 
En este caso, los comentarios no apuntan a negar que un amplificador pueda fabricarse de 10kW o 200kW sino a señalar que algo te falla en la interpretacion del valor de potencia, porque es imposible que un amplificador entregue mas potencia promedio de la que absorbe de la red.


----------



## joam duran velasquez

entonces lab gruppen,powersoft,camco,crown,etc ,en su nuevos amplificador de ultima tecnologia estan engañando a la gente ?........o sera que ustedes no han comprendido el funcionamiento de una fuente switching y la eficiencia que da........(en el foro hay imformacion sobre fuentes swiching).........poseo un analizador de espectro que mide spl,db,polaridad,etc..utilizo el smart live para hacer seteos ,banco de resistencias, osciloscopio ademas soy tecnico en electronica, los que no han entendido son otros ...que existen otros factores que los ingenieros estan aprovechando para contruir tremendas potencias ....investiguen que cuando lo hagan van dejar las burlitas y van enteder que un amplificador lab gruppen,powersoft,crown.etc.. es capaz de hacerlo(porque es imposible que un amplificador entregue mas potencia promedio de la que absorbe de la red...decias eduardo) espero que cuando descubran la verdad reconoscan.........


----------



## santiago

joam duran velasquez dijo:
			
		

> o sera que ustedes no han comprendido el funcionamiento de una fuente switching y la eficiencia que da........



hay por dioss, me sumo cacho y eduardo,

hay algo que si no se cumple, es mentira, lean, si un amplificador, da 10kv, la fuente deve entregarlos, 
digamoslo asi, para que lo entiendan todos, 

una fuente switching , tiene , menos perdidas, y es mas eficiente que una fuente lineal, ok, eso te creo, pero que ahora digas, que a una fuente, por mas que sea switching, o de lo que sea, le saques mas potencia a la salida, que a la entrada, (ovio previo calculo) , eso te discuten, dijiste que a un transformador de 2500w le sacas 10kw, eso es un bolazo tremendo

analizemos, vos estas equivocado entre consumo en la entreada de la fuente, y consumo de la etapa en si

pongamos como ejemplo la fuente de una pc, de 500w, consume 5A en la entrada, y en la salida dispones de 25A en los 12 v, es un ejemplo nomas, 

en eso estas confundido vos, 

pero llendonos a la unidad w, los 550w que te entrega la fuente, salen de los 220 de tu enchufe, encima, si la fuente entrega 500w, entre las perdidas, y edmas, te va a terminar consumiendo 560w, 570w,

en resumen, si consumis 10kw a la salida, en la entrada, vas a consumir eso + perdidas,

por diossssss, esto me hace acordar a los post de el señor maravillas audio, con su amplificador de 70kv, y capacitores inalambricos jah 

me voy a dormir , mañana seguimos discutiendo si quieren
saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

jajajaja , como me hiciste reir eduardo , jajajaj "10000EJotas (Emociones de Joam)"

joam me parece que el que tiene que investigar sos vos , decis que sos ingeniero de sonido y ademas tecnico electronico, donde estudiaste? me alegro de que no hayas estudiado medicina,va... quien sabe... por ahi era lo tuyo.

en serio te digo, informaciónrmate un poco, lee,  si no entendes pregunta, pero no hables burradas.


----------



## Eduardo

joam duran velasquez dijo:
			
		

> entonces lab gruppen,powersoft,camco,crown,etc ,en su nuevos amplificador de ultima tecnologia estan engañando a la gente ?........


Lee con atensión los mensajes anteriores.



> o sera que ustedes no han comprendido el funcionamiento de una fuente switching y la eficiencia que da.......


El que no las entiende sos vos.  El rendimiento es bueno... pero siempre menor del 100%.



> .......poseo un analizador de espectro que mide spl,db,polaridad,etc..utilizo el smart live para hacer seteos ,banco de resistencias, osciloscopio ademas soy tecnico en electronica,


  Sorprendido... Juraba que eras heladero.
Ah!  tenes osciloscopio --> usalo para medir potencia de salida.



> los que no han entendido son otros ...que existen otros factores que los ingenieros estan aprovechando para contruir tremendas potencias ....investiguen que cuando lo hagan van dejar las burlitas y van enteder que un amplificador lab gruppen,powersoft,crown.etc.. es capaz de hacerlo(porque es imposible que un amplificador entregue mas potencia promedio de la que absorbe de la red...decias eduardo) espero que cuando descubran la verdad reconoscan.........


Cuando 'descubramos la verdad', bastara una sola publicacion para llenarnos de gloria y coronas suecas.


----------



## santiago

disculpenme por la intromision en su discucion, ah lo encontre a peter pan en la calle, vendiendo diarios, me dijo que lo hecharon de la fabrica de etapas, por que se le termino la magia , estavan viendo de  conseguir a la bruja cachabacha , pero le ofrecian poca plata


falta que se ponga el logo de una de esas marcas, para hacerle la propaganda


yo encontre una etapa peavey , que consumia 1 A  en 220 v y largava 5000w , (ironia exesiva) 

saludos

ah yo sigo siendo devoto , de armar un sistema con muchos amplificador, o racks de potencia , antes que poner 5000w en un solo amplificador, lindo viaje te comes si palma la etapa


----------



## Cacho

joam duran velasquez dijo:
			
		

> entonces lab gruppen,powersoft,camco,crown,etc ,en su nuevos amplificador de ultima tecnologia estan engañando a la gente ?


Sí



			
				joam duran velasquez dijo:
			
		

> ...o sera que ustedes no han comprendido el funcionamiento de una fuente switching y la eficiencia que da.


90% en el mejor de los casos. Si toma 2500W... entrega 2250W (Poseo calculadora de Windows).



			
				joam duran velasquez dijo:
			
		

> ...poseo un analizador de espectro que mide spl,db,polaridad,etc..utilizo el smart live para hacer seteos ,banco de resistencias, osciloscopio ademas soy tecnico en electronica...


Me alegro. Usalos.



			
				joam duran velasquez dijo:
			
		

> ...los que no han entendido son otros...


Sí: Newton, Einstein, Maxwell, Ampère, Faraday, Ohm, Gauss, Hawkins, Carnot, las facultades de ingeniería de todas las universisdades, todos los libros de termodinámica y algunos millones más de personas, incluyéndome.



			
				joam duran velasquez dijo:
			
		

> ...existen otros factores que los ingenieros estan aprovechando para contruir tremendas potencias...


¿Como el factor sorpresa? 
Te agarran desprevenido, te venden una potencia de estas y te llevás flor de sorpresa cuando descubrís que te estafaron.



			
				joam duran velasquez dijo:
			
		

> ...investiguen que cuando lo hagan van dejar las burlitas...


No me había burlado de nada. Enfatizo el _había_.



			
				joam duran velasquez dijo:
			
		

> ...y van enteder que un amplificador lab gruppen,powersoft,crown.etc.. es capaz de hacerlo(porque es imposible que un amplificador entregue mas potencia promedio de la que absorbe de la red...decias eduardo)


No entendí...



			
				joam duran velasquez dijo:
			
		

> ...espero que cuando descubran la verdad reconoscan...


Lo mismo digo.


Para ahorrarte un poco de camino, acá te dejo un link al artículo de Wikipedia sobre la Termodinámica.
No es una cosa muy profunda, pero alcanza para entender el punto. Leé la Primera Ley, que acá está explicada con más detalle.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchachos. Bueno, en virtud que esta un poco trabado el tema es que me dedique algo de tiempo a buscar informaciónrmaciòn acerca de estan nuevas tecnologias que permitirian en principio conseguir esas potencias con consumos algo bajos y que no corresponden a las leyes normales de la fisica. 

En principio y en la virtud de no tener uno de estos amplificador a mano, me dedique a buscar información en las paginas correspondientes, tomando como base CROWN, POWERSOFT y LAB GRUPPEN. Tre fabricantes y competidores fervorosos y que se sacan los ojos para ver quien produce la MAYOR potencia al dia.

Bueno, entre la literatura que ofrecen y que es mucha, encontre alguna interesante y que puede aclarar algunas dudas respecto del foro en cuestion:

En primer lugar baje la oja tecnica de consumos de la unidad FP1000Q que tiraria 2500 watts en 2 ohms por canal. Y tiene 4 canales.

http://labgruppen.com/downloads/product/CDTD-FP10000Q_V4.pdf

Me surgen alguna dudas respecto de las especificaciones de consumo y de disipacion de energia, porque ahora tambien APRENDI que no son 100 % eficientes y que disipan energia. 

1 - Porque especifican la potencia pico pero sin embargo dicen medir tension rms y corriente rms?.
2 - Porque miden la salida de una unidad de potencia con RUIDO ROSA y no con una onda seno como lo hace todo el mundo?.
3 - Por que aun utilizando ruido rosa, especifican los consumos de la red electrico solo con el amplificador funcionando a 1/8 de la potencia especificada tomando esto como una operacion normal de la unidad?.
4 - Por que insatisfechos con estas medidas, especifican como uso duro o exigente el trabajar al amplificador al 1/4 de la potencia especificada y asi indicar esto como consumo de potencia?.

Bueno, son muchas preguntas para un solo post pero leyendo un poco (mi ingles es algo malo) obtuve algunas respuestas y otras no tanto gratas para mi y quiero compartirlas con ustedes:

Pregunta 1: resulta que los señores de la superpotencia (no esto indica a lab sino a todos estos que fabrican superpotencias con poco consumo) han decidido hacer unos estudios de eficiencia en los amplificador de audio (ahahahaha, primera data, los señores ya no estan interesados en amplificar señales puras con forma de onda senoidal SINO AUDIO que es una compocision no especifica de millosnes de frecuencias y señales puras combinadas entre si: ruido). Entonces decidieron solamente amplificar esta señal y no toda una curva senoidal.

Pregunta 2 y 3: En el siguiente documento *criterodigam.pdf*, explican mas o menos esto que entendi yo, me gustaria la opinión de todos. Entre otras cosas, dice que la relacion entre potencia pico y rms es de alrededor de 8 dB o sea que la potencia rms es alreredor del 16 % de la potencia pico. Llevando esto a los consumo fisicos del amplificador, estamos mas cera de que generen 10000 watts pico y consuman 2500 watts rms ya que en realidad el amplificador MEDIDO en potencia real no es de mas de 2000 W o 500 Watts RMS por canal para una onda continua en el tiempo. Para otras mediciones estan involucrados compresores digitales, limitadores de tension pico y de corriente pico, etc, etc, etc... y protecciones en el tiempo. AHAHAHAHAHAH segunda cuestion, aparentemente los señores dicen que ninguna señal de audio es continua en el tiempo mas de XXXXXXX segundos y por lo tanto por encima de ese tiempo el amplificador se protege y como, baja a menos del 1/4 de la potencia en el mejor de los casos. Sino, pueden ojear el documento de POWERSOFT donde especifican (y esto es contundente de medicion de potencia en esos terminos digitales nuevos) lo que antes indique.
El documento *powermeasurements.pdf* indica claramente que por encima de los 5 segundos la unidad se protege y baja su potencia drasticamente.

Pregunta 4: necesito leer mas che. No llegue.

Bueno, como esto da para mucho, me atrevo a subir un diagrama de un amplificador digital para que todos aprendamos mas del tema: *amplificador digitales.

*

Un cordial saludo y seguimos ......

Juan Jose


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias JJ por traer esta información!

Yo les paso este thread https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/sobredimensionar-20-quedarse-corto-20-a-17249/, en el que Cacho y yo hicimos algunos comentarios sobre esto, para que vean que estos tipos no han inventado nada nuevo, sino que están aplicando algo que es completamente lógico.

El problema es que las especificaciones de potencia están infladas (e infladas MAL!), por que ningun amplificador del planeta trabaja permanentemente a la potencia maxima de pico (o la promedio, da lo mismo), ya que el *rango dinámico* de la música produciría un recorte extremo en un gran porcentaje de los pasajes musicales. Si a esto le sumamos que los 20KW de potencia están dados durante unos pocos milisegundos, entonces estamos de acuerdo que todas estas empresas *MIENTEN* en la publicidad que hacen de sus equipos...es la misma vieja y conocida historia de los watts PMPO, solo que los PMPO son completamente ficticios y estos tienen un poco más de apoyo técnico, pero mas allá de eso, la mentira es la misma.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Bienvenido al club de los que preguntan los porqués...


Si lleváramos esto al mundo de los autos, sería algo así:
Un auto preparado para correr picadas (digamos, carreras de 400m) puede desarrollar una alta velocidad durante un breve tiempo. Si se lo mantiene a esa velocidad, se funde.
Supongamos que la Vmax de nuestro auto sea de 350km/h, con la inyección de nitrometano y demás chiches que se le instalan. 
La Vmax que puede *mantener *durante un viaje por la ruta será muchísimo más baja. Digamos Vrms=200km/h, que no es poco.

¿Qué le pasa a nuestro auto si forzamos la inyección de nitrometano por más tiempo?
Lo mismo que le pasa a uno de estos amplificadores si no actúa la protección: Se derrite o explota.
Además, al inyectar el nitro se consume *menos *nafta, porque está tomando energía de *otra fuente*... 

En determinado momento, algún fabricante empezó a usar el valor de potencia de su amplificador con nitrometano. Si leés el final de Powermeasurements.pdf verás que aclara que para medir la potencia tenés que buscar mediciones de *menos* de 5 segundos. Y el nitrometano le dura 6 segundos al amplificador este.
Y el último párrafo hace una declaración de principios: 
"En caso de que las mediciones se hagan con el método no significativo de medición [de potencia] de aplicar una onda senoidal continua a la entrada (durante más de 5 segundos), el sistema se autoprotegerá de esas señales inútiles y los valores medidos serán más bajos."

Este tipo amplificador anda a 350km/h por poco tiempo, si no, revienta. 
Si se hace la cuenta (sólo estimando porque no tengo la hoja de especificaciones) el bicho de 10.000W (supongo 5.000W*2) que consume 2.500W, entregará los 10.000W mientras se descarga alguna batería de condensadores durante 5 segundos. De ahí en más sólo será capaz de entregar 2.500W (1.250W*2) o menos hasta que se carguen los condensadores de nuevo y pase suficiente tiempo para que se enfríe el sistema.
Son Watts RMS un tanto particulares...

En lo que respecta a tus items..

1) Dan la potencia de pico porque es más alta que la RMS (inclusive más que la RMS de mentira que usan) y los valores RMS de consumo porque son más bajos. Así son mágicamente eficientes a ojos desprevenidos...

2) Porque es más fácil confundir gente si se le habla de algo que no conoce que si se le dice "Onda Seno". Ya un poco más en serio, el ruido rosa tiene una distribución de potencia a todo lo largo del espectro, no es sólo una frecuencia en particular. Bien usado da una mejor idea de los valores de potencia en lo que respecta al audio.

3 y 4)Para esto hay que tener en cuenta el rango dinámico de la música. Puede ser de hasta 12dB. Por estas cositas mágicas de los logaritmos, una señal que sea 12dB más grande que otra tiene 16 veces su amplitud.
Trabajando a 1/8 de su potencia máxima, un amplificador puede "acomodar" picos de señal hasta 8 veces (9dB) más grandes llegando al tope. 
A 1/4 tiene 6dB (4 veces la amplitud) de margen.
Con eso se intenta mantener la operación fuera de la zona del "nitrometano" y de donde genera calor como para prenderse fuego.


Saludos

Edit: mientras escribía, tomaba mate y soldaba, me ganó EZ... Distintas palabras, mismas ideas...
Ah, y los amplificadores digitales no son otra cosa que los ClaseD.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

No es secreto que también soy usuario del foro de doctorproaudio. Y revisándolo me parece que alguien que ha leído este thread también lo publicó en aquél foro.

http://foros.doctorproaudio.com/showthread.php?t=7051

Lo cierto es que me puse a leer el adjunto que dejo el administrador y en las ultimas paginas dice que solo puede mantener intensidades de 90A por 500ms, lo que entiendo de esto es que ese powersoft dara la potencia maxima de 2500W en sus 4 canales y a 2ohm solo por unos fabulosos 5ms   

*CACHO* el amplificador es 4 canales 

También les recomiendo este adjunto http://www.powersoft.it/download_get.php?obj=938


----------



## Cacho

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:
			
		

> *CACHO* el amplificador es 4 canales



Gracias por el dato. No cambia el razonamiento, sólo la cuenta.



Y del adjunto que posteaste: 

Sólo como ejemplo, porque son todas las líneas bastante parecidas: 
16Ω en puente, dice ser 1*4.000W.
Salida: 500W (¡8 veces menos!)
Disipación: 285W.
Consumo: 625W

De eso se sacan dos conclusiones obvias:

1) La potencia especificada es mentira y suponen que quien lee eso es tarado y no se da centa de las diferencias de números. 

2) Qué loco: Si sumamos lo que entrega de potencia y lo que disipa, da más de lo que consume
   
Tuercen la termodinámica estos tipos, ¡qué grandes!.



Gracias por el aporte Yoangel, buen argumento contra las mentiras de estos tipos.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Instalé 4000 W en el baño de mi casa che !   

Lo de tunning de auto ya está muy trillado !


----------



## hazard_1998

aclaro algo por si quedan dudas, ante la falta de información al respecto, las powersoft DIGAM en particular, entregan XXXX watts de potencia EQUIVALENTE, y esta certificado por la norma EIAJ, que quiere decir potencia equivalente... un amplificador que entrega X watts de potencia continua y uno que este especificado con la misma potencia EQUIVALENTE sonaran identicamente, y tendran el mismo desempeño, solo que el de potencia equivalente no esta pensado para un tono puro ni para regimen continuo, recuerden que no son amplificador servo, son amplificadores de audio, la cuestion es que parece ser que la decision de que no hay pasaje musical que tenga un tono puro de mas de 6 seg a maxima potencia parece ser un tanto arbitraria, supongamos que tenemos a peter thowsend en el escenario haciendo acoples con su guitarra indefinidamente, que le cuenten a powersoft que pueden durar tonos mas de6 segundos.......


----------



## fernandoae

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Instalé 4000 W en el baño de mi casa che !
> 
> Lo de tunning de auto ya está muy trillado !



No respondo para no ser grosero.


----------



## joam duran velasquez

bueno,asi esta mejor .... que expliquen y no que ataquen ....me imagino que por tus comentarios cacho, ya has probado un amplificador de estos y lo has comparado con otros que no sean digitales ?
¿cual es la diferencia ?..."si ellos echan mentiras en los datos"....en la practica creo que esos wattios que dicen parecen ser mas, en fin creo que lo mas importa aparte del amplificador son los parlantes(cabinas) que son las dan esos grandiosos decibeles (importa todo el sistema previo)....pero ahi es donde se necesita realmente la potencia..no creen?.......


----------



## Fogonazo

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ... un amplificador que entrega X watts de potencia continua y uno que este especificado con la misma potencia EQUIVALENTE sonaran identicamente, y tendran el mismo desempeño, solo que el de potencia equivalente no esta pensado para un tono puro ni para regimen continuo, recuerden que no son amplificador servo, son amplificador de audio, la cuestion es que parece ser que la decision de que no hay pasaje musical que tenga un tono puro de mas de 6 seg a maxima potencia parece ser un tanto arbitraria, supongamos que tenemos a peter thowsend en el escenario haciendo acoples con su guitarra indefinidamente, que le cuenten a powersoft que *pueden durar tonos mas de 6 segundos*.......


*! ! Cuanta generosidad ¡ ¡ *
Mis ensayos incluyen medición de distorsión y temperatura (Disipadores, transformador, Etc) luego de 24Hs de funcionamiento a -1db por debajo del recorte con carga resistiva + inductiva y dentro de un horno a 43º de temperatura.

Creo que soy un "Sádico" reprimido.


----------



## Cacho

Pequeña cuestión de lógica:

Al argumentar son válidas las falacias, usadas para convencer de nuestras ideas o posiciones a los demás.
En una discusión técnica una falacia es poco probable, porque debería ser apoyada por una justificación (oh sorpresa) técnica.

Cuando este asunto empezó, se trataba de amplificador que entregaban 10000W y consumían sólo 2500W, violando la Primera Ley de la Termodinámica. Nunca rebatiste eso, sino que usaste una falacia llamada Argumentum ad Verecundiam (pariente cercana a la Falacia de Autoridad que también usaste) al decir que tenías un osciloscopio y no recuerdo qué más equipo y títulos, como si eso hiciera que tuvieras razón sólo por el renombre que ese equipamiento tiene. Y la termodinámica espera un argumento en contra todavía.

Otra falacia argumentativa (et tu Quoque se llama en este caso) apuntó a hacer verdad la violación de la termodinámica simple y llanamente porque había otros amplificador que podían dar más potencia. Citando a Eduardo, este tipo de falacia se podría explicar como "¿Y qué tendrá que ver el chancho con la velocidad de la luz?". Por cierto, el asunto de la termodinámica sigue tan tranquilo como de costumbre...

Otra falacia, esta sí de Autoridad  (o Magister Dixit), fue la de poner a LabGruppen, PowerSoft y varias empresas más como sinónimo de que lo que decías era correcto, como si por el solo hecho de provenir de ellos ya fuera verdad innegable e indiscutible. Y sigue pendiente el tema de la termodinámica.

Llegando ya a tu último post, encontramos una falacia de las más comunes y usadas: Argumentum ad Hominem.
Apuntás a rebatir mis argumentos a través de descalificarme a mí por no tener uno de esos aparatos, como si con las hojas de datos no alcanzara para ver las incongruencias con la termodinámica (que sigue ahí, tan igual como al principio, esperando un argumento).

El mismo post llega a una vieja conocida: et tu Quoque. Ahora no son amplificador de 20kW, sino los parlantes los que entran a jugar como distracción del argumento central... Otra vez aquello del chancho y la velocidad de la luz. Quizá también se puede interpretar como una Falacia del Francotirador.

¿Y la termodinámica? 
¿Al decir "si ellos echan mentiras en los datos" estás reconociendo que le gana a LabGruppen y compañía? ¿Y a vos?

Qué difícil es argumentar...

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

soy nuevo en este foro de el cual e aprendido de todos pero me e dado cuenta que aqui utilisan el dicho. al caido dale y me a parecido de mal gusto que todos tomen de burla a una persona que se merese el respeto de todos ya que todos cometemos herrores pero no es razon para que todos caigan en gabilla hay si aparesen pero porque cuando alguien nesesita saber sobre algo me gustaria que todos salieran en gabilla a responder las preguntas
sobre la lab groupen no creo que solo de 2500w tiene que dar mas o quien daria 16000 millones de pesos colombianos por una maquina de solo 2500w  con todo el respeto me despido y ojala cuando tenga una pregunta me la resuelvan con todo ese entusiasmo que tubieron en este tema


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> soy nuevo en este foro de el cual e aprendido de todos pero me e dado cuenta que aqui utilisan el dicho. al caido dale y me a parecido de mal gusto que todos tomen de burla a una persona que se merese el respeto de todos ya que todos cometemos herrores pero no es razon para que todos caigan en gabilla hay si aparesen pero porque cuando alguien nesesita saber sobre algo me gustaria que todos salieran en gabilla a responder las preguntas
> sobre la lab groupen no creo que solo de 2500w tiene que dar mas o quien daria 16000 millones de pesos colombianos por una maquina de solo 2500w  con todo el respeto me despido y ojala cuando tenga una pregunta me la resuelvan con todo ese entusiasmo que tubieron en este tema



Sinceramente, no entiendo a que te refieres...y en realidad no entiendo nada de lo que has escrito, así que para mejorar nuestra comprensión te remito a este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about31124.html
Por favor, prestale atención y luego volvemos a intentar comunicarnos.

Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Tengan todos ustedes muy buenas tardes y saludos desde colombia.

Muchachos he leido el post y veo que la discucion esta buenisima y quiero comentar algo. La teoria es muy importante para todo ya que de esta nos basamos para hacer nuestros diseños y llevarlos a la realidad pero yo pienso que siempre debe haber algo de subjetivismo en este cuento de la electronica, por ejemplo:

Al tomar una medicion de temperatura de un disipador y nos marca 50 grados centigrados, esto es solo un numero que representa el valor de la temperatura, pero no es suficiente y hace falta expresiones subjetivas como, caliente, muy caliente, poco caliente, muy caliente "me quema el dedo", cuando se hace referencia a potencia hay que referirse al nivel de presion sonora generada por el altavoz cuando recibe esa cantidad de potencia.

Ahora, es imposible que con 2500W RMS de entrada se produzcan 2500W RMS en la salida del amplificador, pero si es posible que se produzcan 10000W PMPO, PICO, DIN o de cualquier otra unidad de medida existente o inventada por las empresas para medir la potencia, tal vez Lab Groupen hace como a veces o casi siempre sony, que dice en su manual por ejemplo:

100W Power output at 4 Ohm one channel driven (y como tiene 4 canales le colocan 400W), tal vez con la Lab Groupen puede ser 2500W soportados por un canal y como tiene 4 pues suma 10000W, ahora 2500W a 8Ohm es MUCHISIMA potencia.

Y finalmente con +-192VDC el calculo a 8Ohm me da 1800W RMS suponiendo un rendimiento del 80% y un rizado de la fuente de 5Vpp ya que estos aparatejos son clase D.

Ahhh se me olvidava, ojo al decir cosas, hay que medir las palabras (de parte y parte) este foro se hizo para compartir ideas y sea cual sea el que haya empezado con el tono elevado calmemonos y siguamos compartiendo nuestras ideas para que este foro siga creciendo.

Saludos....


----------



## Eduardo

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> ... pero me e dado cuenta que aqui utilisan el dicho. al caido dale y me a parecido de mal gusto que todos tomen de burla a una persona que se merese el respeto de todos ya que todos cometemos herrores


En todo momento se respeto a la persona. Lo que no se respeto fue su teoria.

Si aparece alguien asegurando que tiene en su casa un elefante volador nadie lo tomara con seriedad.  Solo los mas corteses le pediran que se extienda en las caracteristicas del paquidermo ya que contradice todo lo aprendido en Animal Planet.
Otros, directamente haran bromas sin ningun cargo de conciencia. Porque despues de todo, si al pibe lo cortaron verde la culpa es de su madre, no del foro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> ...Muchachos he leido el post y veo que la discucion esta buenisima y quiero comentar algo. La teoria es muy importante para todo ya que de esta nos basamos para hacer nuestros diseños y llevarlos a la realidad pero yo pienso que siempre debe haber algo de subjetivismo en este cuento de la electronica, por ejemplo:
> 
> Al tomar una medicion de temperatura de un disipador y nos marca 50 grados centigrados, esto es solo un numero que representa el valor de la temperatura, pero no es suficiente y hace falta expresiones subjetivas como, caliente, muy caliente, poco caliente, muy caliente "me quema el dedo"...



No Oscar, en la electrónica *NO TIENE LUGAR EL SUBJETIVISMO*. La electrónica es una ciencia exacta controlada por leyes físicas y matemáticas, y en esas leyes no hay lugar por el subjetivismo, por ende, tampoco lo hay en la electrónica que se rige por ellas.

Yo se que en el foro hay muchos participantes que creen que la electrónica es una tontera por que arman circuitos y hacen impresos y les funcionan, así que si es tan simple, para que quiero las matemáticas y la física. Por supuesto que este razonamiento se cae solo cuando les vuelan los transistores de salida y empiezan a pedir ayuda como desesperados por que el amplificador ni siquiera lo pueden alimentar para probarlo. Pero ya es tarde para reconocer la importancia de las ciencias que fundamentan la electronica.

Por otra parte, las expresiones como muy caliente, bastante caliente y ese tipo de subjetivismos *NO DICEN ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA SI NO HAY UN PUNTO DE COMPARACIÓN*.  Por ejemplo, 50ºC es extremadamente caliente si lo comparo con el cero absoluto (-273ºC), pero también es extremadamente frío si lo comparo con temperatura de fusión de acero (que no me acuedo cuanto es, pero son arriba de los 1200ºC). Te das cuenta por que no sirven esas expresiones? En cambio 50ºC me dan una temperatura absoluta que dependiendo con que la esté trabajando será fria o caliente, pero el valor es perfectamente conocido.

Te lo repito: En la electrónica *NO TIENE LUGAR EL SUBJETIVISMO*, y ser subjetivos acá solo sirve para confundir a la gente, tal como lo hacen las empresas y muchos vendedoresy y hay un gran conjunto de salames que caen repetidamente en esas historias.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

¡ Vendo bicicleta playera freno contrapedal, anda a más de 200 Kms/h !

Si , y medido en condiciones extremas y durante más de un minuto . . . obvio , antes que abra el paracaidas !

Ahora resulta que mis kilómetros son los reales y las condiciones verdaderamente extremas y tomadas durante un tiempo prolongado, ahora seguramente vos no le saques más de 30 Kms/h . . .  ¡Pero ya la compraste!

¿Cómo es eso de equipitos pedorros que se adjudican 3600W? y la etiqueta de atrás dice 55W a 220V 0,25 A.

¿Quién dijo que eran Watts? Es solo el nombre del modelo: 3600W-TEJODÍ y luego oís en las vidrieras: -"Mirá ese ha de ser mejor porque es más chico y tira 3900W.

Claro, en vez de mi método de medición de auténtica velocidad por caida libre, también podrías agarrarte de la relatividad y tomar la velocidad de la bici embarcada en un 747, o mejor aún, si la tenés tirada en el patio y tomás su velocidad como velocidad angular del giro de la tierra.

¿Porqué las fábricas de automoviles no usan algún método del auto puesto en órbita para medirle su velocidad?

¿Porqué el audio no está reglamentado correctamente?

Porque a la hora de imprimir la etiqueta trasera, no mienten . ¡¡¡Eso es electricidad y si está bién reglamentado !


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Sigo con mi opinion de que si tienen validez, en sonido profesional hay casi que un diccionario de ellos, ya que no todos los oidos son los mismos.

La teoria es importantisima y nosotros los ingenieros sabemos eso, pero una cosa es la teoria y otra es la practica, enfrentarse a las cosas, tocar, escuchar, sentir, el numero que te manda un lector o un sensor es solo eso, un numero que puede ser interpretado de diferentes maneras y mas ahora con esto del engaño de las empresesas multinacionales.

Yo se que no los es todo pero si tiene ganado un puesto en lo que hacemos, no es lo mismo aprender a manejar un carro leeyendo por internet a aprender montando en un carro de verdad.

Saludos...

No quiero generar polemica porque nos desviamos del tema, simplemente es mi humilde opinion.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Oscar.

Creo entender lo que planteás, pero es un tema un tanto distinto.
En el mundo del sonido *SI* se presenta la subjetividad como un factor importante, pero se presenta  a la hora de oír algo.
"Esto me gusta más de esta forma", "este amplificador suena mejor que aquel" y otras cuestiones similares son válidas en el espectro audible. Eso tiene que ver con la ecualización, la distorsión (preguntale a un guitarrista), los ecos... 
En ese punto entra lo subjetivo y eso lo estudia la Sicoacústica.

¿El 5% de distorsión de unas válvulas o el 0,000002% de unos transistores?
Es innegable que los transistores tienen menor distorsión, y es cierto también que a la mayoría les gusta el sonido de las válvulas: Tienen "algo" que suena lindo (distorsionan de una manera agradable).
Suena más lindo, entonces tiene menos distorsión. FALSO.
Una apreciación subjetiva, una percepción, no es justificativo técnico o científico.
He ahí el punto.

¿Acaso es posible vender un litro de leche de 750cm3? 
Pero es rica, de buena marca, cara, y su envase es del mismo tamaño que los otros. Y digo más: mucha gente la compra...
Por eso es un litro...
No, no lo es porque hay un patrón que dice qué volumen es un litro, y si es menos...
Resulta que esta empresa mide el volumen de su leche al pasteurizarla justo cuando le inyecta aire (así lo hace) y se levanta espuma, entonces sí -incluyendo la espuma- el volumen es un litro.

Incluyendo la espuma son 10.000W y sólo 2500W. Pero con rico gusto.
Pagando caro uno de esos, estás pagando exactamente eso: Espuma.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Gracias cacho por tu apreciacion


----------



## hazard_1998

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ...
> ¿Acaso es posible vender un litro de leche de 750cm3?
> Pero es rica, de buena marca, cara, y su envase es del mismo tamaño que los otros. Y digo más: mucha gente la compra...
> Por eso es un litro...
> No, no lo es porque hay un patrón que dice qué volumen es un litro, y si es menos...
> Resulta que esta empresa mide el volumen de su leche al pasteurizarla justo cuando le inyecta aire (así lo hace) y se levanta espuma, entonces sí -incluyendo la espuma- el volumen es un litro.
> 
> Incluyendo la espuma son 10.000W y sólo 2500W. Pero con rico gusto.
> Pagando caro uno de esos, estás pagando exactamente eso: Espuma....




juaaa jua juaaaa....

es muy cierto eso cacho!... 

el tema es que estas pidiendo a alguien que no sabe que medir ni como que te explique con terminos razonables como es que un equipo de AUDIO (lease el segmento de la electronica mas bastardeado del universo) milagrosamente quede fuera de las leyes de la fisica. y el tema es el siguiente, un equipo de 10000W de potencia equivalente (no olvidarse de la palabra equivalente) entrega 2500W de potencia media y continua, y le queda margen para que dentro del pasaje musical pueda entregar 6dB por encima de su potencia media, nadie dice que el equipo entrega 10000w de potencia continua, repito, no es un amplificador servo, es de audio, donde la potencia media entregada a la carga esta 6dB por debajo de la maxima excursion de salida sin distorsion, por eso le ponen un limite de tiempo a la maxima potencia de salida, sino tenes pirotecnia asegurada. y se llaman de potencia equivalente porque entregan la misma potencia que un amplificador de verdad, pero solo para audio, no le pidas la maxima potencia de modo continuo.


el error es leer que el amplificador es de 10000W, no es de 10000W es de 10000W de potencia EQUIVALENTE.

hagamos al reves, agarremos un amplificador que de verdad entregue los 10KW, lo ponemos a sonar MUSICA al maximo sin que recorte, con la carga correspondiente, para que entregue la potencia declarada, y le medimos la potencia de entrada, veras como la potencia media es 4 veces menos que la que supuestamente entrega, y que solo en lapsos cortos consume 10kw mas las perdidas.


----------



## Cacho

Algo así es la idea Hzd

El asunto con el audio es que el resultado es algo muy subjetivo: Suena bien, mal, mejor o peor, pero siempre es una cuestión de opiniones. 
Por imponer las opiniones y percepciones de un fabricante (se vende más así) se cae en la bastardeada, en transformar los Watts en algo que se podría ir a comprar al kiosco: "Deme todo esto de Watts y esto otro de caramelos".
Cuando la formación técnica es posterior a la empírica, cuesta romper los mitos que ésta acarrea. En este caso en particular, los Watts-Caramelo [WC]. 
Y en este caso, WC es _*equivalente*_ al inodoro, probablemente al de 2m que tiene 4.000WC instalados, como él bien dijo.

Explicale a un fanático del Car Audio que su "Ultra Amplificador Super Hiper Potente Rompetímpanos Omnidireccional de 15.000W" es de 15.000WC. 
Son 15.000WC, *equivalentes* a 300W usando cierto estándar Car Audio.
10.000WC con criterio comercial son _*equivalentes*_ a 2.500W. 

Según el diccionario, bastardear es "apartar algo de su pureza primitiva".
Entonces, cuando cada uno de ellos "pasteuriza" los Watts a su manera está bastardeando la potencia.
Repetir esas bastardeadas es lo que termina en que se acepten.

No existen potencias _*equivalentes*_ y distintas. 
La potencia es una, se mide de una sola manera, quizá en W o en HP, pero es una sola.
De lo contrario podrían existir en audio parlantes de impedancias equivalentes: uno de 2Ω y otro de 16Ω y estarías obligado a aceptarlo.

El ministro de propaganda de Hitler, Joseph Goebbels, decía "Miente, miente, que algo quedará".
No le des la razón.

Saludos


----------



## joam duran velasquez

vuelvo y pregunto a los señores iluminados genios de la electronica, han probado este amplificador y lo han comparado con otros .....porque en teoria todo es posible...andar repitiendo formulas matematicas y fisicas que se aprenden de memoria ,pero en la practica que ,no saben ni soldar un cable......


----------



## Tacatomon

Cooperemos entre todos a una cuenta de paypal para comprar la susodicha etapa DIGAM de 10000W.

Y ya tenniendola en nuestras manos, testeemosle hasta de que medida es el RACK de la unidad, 10000W en un rack de 1...

Confio mas en los QSC, SON CLASE H, pero que buenos son.

QSC RMX5050.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

joam duran velasquez dijo:
			
		

> vuelvo y pregunto a los señores iluminados genios de la electronica, han probado este amplificador y lo han comparado con otros .....porque en teoria todo es posible...andar repitiendo formulas matematicas y fisicas que se aprenden de memoria ,pero en la practica que ,no saben ni soldar un cable......



Ay... ¿Por qué tengo la impresión de haber escrito esto al cuete?

Te invito a releerlo, seguir los links y aprender qué tipo de falacias estás usando ahora.
Te doy una ayuda: Son "Et Tu Quoque" y "Ad Hominem".
Dónde usás cada una, te lo dejo a vos.

Saludos

PS:
Tacatomón, no cuentes con mi depósito: No compro espuma.
Tenés todo mi apoyo en tu cruzada irónico-desasnadora, pero no pongo ni un peso  .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Van a entender el día que les paguen un sueldo "EQUIVALENTE"    jeje

Son 2.500, pero si un día gastás 333,333   ese día es equivalente a si ganaras 10.000   .


----------



## Tacatomon

Entonces, en resumen, la famosa DIGAM saca mas potencia de la que consume. Esun hecho?

Podriamos demandar a la empresa por mentir, y de paso, nos llevamos las que tambien hacen sus Watts PMPO. Asi podriamos montar nuestra propia empresa fabricadora de AMplificadores profesionales.

Por que no dejo de ser sarcastico.

Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

joam duran velasquez dijo:
			
		

> vuelvo y pregunto a los señores iluminados genios de la electronica, han probado este amplificador y lo han comparado con otros .....porque en teoria todo es posible...andar repitiendo formulas matematicas y fisicas que se aprenden de memoria ,pero en la practica que ,no saben ni soldar un cable......



Creo que te han *expuesto los argumentos basados en la documentación que dá el propio fabricante del equipo*, así que a menos que vos hayas formado parte del equipo de desarrollo de ese amplificador (cosa que dudo seriamente) y tengas algo coherente para agregar, no intentes defenderte usando argumentos agresivos.

Como a esta altura de la discusión ya te habrás dado cuenta, nadie te está atacando a vós personalmente, sino a tus pretendidos fundamentos basados en tu propia apreciación subjetiva de los hechos. Pero la electrónica no es subjetiva, sino que *es una ciencia fundamentada en todas esas formulas matemáticas y físicas que se aprenden de memoria* que vos decís...y eso es un hecho real y tangible. Así que si no tienes una nueva fórmula, teorema o principio que contradiga todo lo que te han expuesto...no sigas discutiendo tonteras.

Y como corolario....si sé soldar, hace muchos años que lo hago, y te aseguro que he diseñado y soldado circuitos mucho mas complejos de los que puedan pasar por tu imaginación, así que ese argumento, conmigo, no corre.

PD: Leé lo que te recomienda Cacho y meditá un poco respecto a tu actitud. La autocrítica es muy importante en la vida y carrera de un técnico.

Saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998

joam duran velasquez dijo:
			
		

> vuelvo y pregunto a los señores iluminados genios de la electronica, han probado este amplificador y lo han comparado con otros .....porque en teoria todo es posible...andar repitiendo formulas matematicas y fisicas que se aprenden de memoria ,pero en la practica que ,no saben ni soldar un cable......




zzzzzzzzzzzz, en teoria NO TODO ES POSIBLE, de hecho no hay manera que con un dispositivo cualquiera (llamese amplificador) entregues mas energia que la que absorbas, ej: entrega 10000w y consume 2500w, que tiene un generador interno? juaaa.. lo que yo no me canso de decir es que perfectamente un equipo de potencia equivalente BIEN HECHO puede pasar desapercibido entre equipos que entregan la potencia real de forma continua para reproducir programa musical, porque en audio la potencia media entregada a la carga esta a -6dB de la potencia maxima, ahora, este amplificador de potencia equivalente, sirve para un equipo de instrumento, como un bajo? NO, porque todas las notas que toca el pobre bajista tienen la misma amplitud, y si quiere poner el amplificador al maximo se va a llevar la sorpresa de que se le apaga..... entonces, el equipo de 10000w, es de 10000w reales? NO, es de 10000W equivalentes, o mejor aun, es de 2500W con margen de sobrecarga de 4 veces. o 6.02dB esta claro ahora joam?

otra cosa . o O (ahí me calenté), no se de donde sacaste que las formulas matematicas y fisicas las sabemos de memoria, no es asi, por lo menos no en mi caso y menos para algo tan obvio, segundo, te puedo asegurar que SI se soldar un cable, de hecho este que supuestamente no sabe soldar un cable tiene hace 5 años andando un amplificador clase D de 500w diseñado por mi. mi fuerte son las fuentes conmutadas, de hecho si te pones a leer mis post podras darte cuenta que todo lo que escribo y lo que hago, no solo en este foro sino en lo cotidiano, esta fuertemente apoyado por fundamento teorico y por corroboracion mediante ensayo (de hecho, en el 100% de los casos, lo que veo en la practica concuerda con el analisis teorico), no podes ejercer la practica sin fundamento teorico, porque no entenderias que es lo que estas haciendo. (de hecho es lo que se ve) yo no digo que no des lugar al empirismo, sino que cuanto menos mejor, ahora, si no podes entender que el amplificador solo convierte energia y que no la inventa, yo te diria que agarres los libros de 1º año de secundario de vuelta. 

ejemplo basico: eficiencia de conversion = potencia entregada x 100 / potencia absorbida = 10000W x 100/ 2500w = 400%?


ves que no cierra pero a simple vista?

el equipo absorbe 2500w medios, y entrega 2250W a la carga medios (90% de rendimiento), cuando entrega 10000w a la carga absorbe de linea 11111W (en realidad mas, porque cuando la potencia de salida aumenta mas del 60% de la nominal, la eficiencia de conversion tiende a disminuir, debido que por efecto termico aumentan las resistencias internas de los mosfet, cables, circuitos impresos, inductores de alta frecuencia etc). es simple, ahora, todo esto te lo pongo para que entiendas y aprobeches a que antes de volver a postear reveas lo que planteas. sino el que va a quedar como un tonto sos vos, a mi no me afecta en lo mas minimo.


----------



## J M Fahey

Muchachos, no pierdan más tiempo, esto no lleva a nada. Ya el post nació meado por los perros, con esa "Potencia" ridícula de 5200W. El problema no es cuánto tira, sino que no anda ni con +/-50V, porque el IRF820 "vive" completamente saturado (como para empezar por algo), las resistencias de 1K 1/2W disipan cada una 22,5W, la de 3k3 1/2 W disipa 7W, según la fuente sugerida tiraría unos 80V RMS/2 ohms o sea unos 3200W, siendo clase B los IRF disiparían unos 1280W, o sea 80W c/u. Con excelentes disipadores de 1ºC/W + la resistencia térmica interna + mica y grasa, etc. quedarían unos 2ºC/W para cada uno, trabajarían a 160ºC *sobre* la temperatura ambiente. Si prevemos 45ºC para ésta, llegarían a unos 205ºC en la juntura. (¡Ejem!, la Datasheet sugiere no pasar ni alcanzar los 150ºC) Para algo se inventaron las clases F, H, etc. El problema no es sólo generar potencia, sino disipar el tremendo calor generado. Un abrazo.
Oscar: nota aparte. Me alegro por tener un tipo tan culto entre nosotros. No, no es ironía, te lo digo en serio. Suerte.


----------



## Tacatomon

Vaya, que derroche de sabiduria. (Sin tono burlon ni nada por el estilo). Mis Respetos J.M Fahey.

De que el amplificador no funcionaba, ya se habia dicho antes, la discusion se fue por el lado de las potencias comerciales y sus watts "milagrosos".

Saludos.

PD: Para cuando analizamos la DIGAM.


----------



## J M Fahey

Hola amigo Tecatomon. Sí, efectivamente, ya se había dicho que no funcionaba, pero como después de eso algunos aún insistían "la voy a armar igual, quizás a mí sí me funcione", me pareció correcto indicar algunos de los "horrores" que contenía, saliendo de los argumentos "emocionales". Unos amigos tienen la DIGAM (Buenos Aires Live Show) y las usan. Ya me *prohibieron* acercarme a ellas con o sin destornillador en mano, pero creo que algún día ....  jejeje. Obvio que postaré lo que vea. Un abrazo.


----------



## Tacatomon

jajajaj, por que sera que no te dejan .

Saludos.


----------



## unleased!

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> JAJAJA.... no es tan facil como como parece hacer un AMPLIFICADOR (no es aplificador) vos sabes el trabajo que llevaria hacer una fuente SMPS (conmutada) de unos 8000w para ese amplificador? investiga un poco y despues me contas.


mmmm..ya es potencia. Se tiene demostrado que a partir de unos 1000 y pico watios o así no puedes cerrar el coche porque te quedas sin cristales


			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> pero la bateria de un auto no tiene mas de 12V por 75A, lo que nos a unos 900watts. eso es el total, pero hay q tener en cuenta que los circuitos del auto tambien consumen.
> 
> con 900watts tu amplificador no podra entregar mas de 500 a 600 watts.


Djdraco, la toma de corriente de un coche si está con el motor encendido no funciona exactamente así. Cuando se produce una demanda de corriente esta es suministrada por el alternador. Cuando la demanda supera a la que puede entregar este el restante lo proporciona la batería. Así de simple. Si montas varios alternadores en el coche puedes alimentar etapas muy muy grandes. Como han hecho estos locos:
YouTube - Cadillac Escalade   4 ALTERNATORS INSTALLED! BIG POWER!
y para hacer lo del video mira si necesitaron watios:
YouTube - 20,000 Watt Tahoe on 26s-Tremendous Bass 22 + Hairtrick Kiss

Y lo de etapas de mucha potencia si que existen y son bastante utilizadas pero no para reproducir sonido de calidad como puede ser en casa, en una fiesta, o en un guateque o pub, sino que se usan en lugares donde se necesite una gran presión sonora como puede ser estadios, eventos al aire libre u otras situaciones donde se necesite sonorizar zonas muy amplificadoras. Con zonas muy amplificadoras me refiero a campos que superan el kilómetro cuadrado. Es como si hablasemos de un grupo electrógeno de cien mil caveas (100.000KVA). Si, puede ser una barbaridad para alimentar una casa o incluso una urbanización completa, estas NO son sus aplicaciones, lo normal como mucho suelen ser unas mil caveas (1.000KVA) por grupo para un hospital un poco grande, pero, para grupo de reserva en un aeropuerto como puede ser el de Hartsfriel-Jackson en atlanta, o el de Mirabel en Canadá, o el reciente de pekin, con grupos de 1.000KVA como que no. En estes casos se usan los grupos mas grandes y varios y con lo que ocupan no los meten en un chabolo de cuatro chapas si no que necesitan un edificio completo para ellos solos.
Normalmente los grandes aeropuertos cuando pueden se suministran de dos centrales eléctricas distintas de modo que si falla una la reemplaza otra pero aún así montan grupos electrógenos (normal, quedarse sin luz resultaría extremadamente peligroso).
Asi que si que existen equipos de 15000w por canal y el amplificador de 5200W que quiere construir nuestro compañero si es realizable (bueno, este circuito en concreto serían necesarios varios retoques, muchos, porque esa potencia tal cual está no la da). Otra cosa es que sea mas complejo por la potencia pero es como todo. No es lo mismo montar un amplificador con un TDA2002 que uno transistorizado de 500W con sus protecciones y todo. Además el que quiera un "amplificador" sencillo que grite a través de un embudo!
saludos!


----------



## unleased!

por cierto, una pregunta embarazosa... que es el ruido rosa?
me lo digeron hace un par de años pero ya no me acuerdo, creo que era una frecuencia determinada ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> por cierto, una pregunta embarazosa... que es el ruido rosa?
> me lo digeron hace un par de años pero ya no me acuerdo, creo que era una frecuencia determinada ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:



Acá está fácil: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruido_rosa

Fijate la densidad espectral de potencia como disminuye con el aumento de frecuencia. Por eso se usa ruido rosa para probar instalaciones de audio y no se usa ruido blanco por que puede volar los tweeters al diablo.

Saludos!


----------



## unleased!

Cierto, acabo de descargar de internet el ruido rosa, parece una radio fuera de sintonía, lo miré con el analizador de espectro con el prograna que uso para reproducir musica (jet audio) y en todas las bandas tiene el mismo nivel. Es un sonido suave, como si fuese lluvia, en cambio el ruido blanco tiene una alta porción de agudos (es mas chillón) tienes razón, con el ruido blanco los tweters vuelan.
saludos!


----------



## Elvis!

Querian Potencia?
Tomen!

YouTube - 30,000 watt Escalade 20,000 watt Tahoe Tremendous Bass 24
YouTube - INSANE 30,000 watt Escalade*Crazy Mids/Highs! (more testing)
YouTube - 15,000 Watt Car amp..Rockford Fosgate T15k Hybrid Technology
YouTube - Worlds Biggest BADDEST CAR AMP 2 - Rockford Fosgate T15k !
YouTube - My 2001 Chevy Tahoe - system tour (20,000+ watts 4 18's)
YouTube - 20,000 watt window shake - Tremendous Bass #15

Estoy Videos son las creaciones de MTX!Miren el ultimo si no quieren ver los otros..Es uno de los mejores!
Un Ampli de 5000W contra esto parace un TDA2003 contra un Boliche! 
Un saludo!


----------



## nuk

de apocos se comiensa yo posteo amplificador simulados (multisim10) de hasta 1500Wrms  4Ω
y classicos como los AV400 Av800 AV1000 y estoy por subir mas jejeje  .
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21390.html
comment,♫nuk♫


----------



## unleased!

En el 4º video, en el minuto 1.57, eso que es, un vumeter de leds simulando a uno analógico?

muy buenos amplificador ♫nuk♫, ideales para montar una orquesta jajaja.
Saludos!


----------



## Elvis!

Alguien sabe como hacer estos vumetros simulados?Eso es algo q me olvide de preguntar cuando vi estos videos

Un saludo!


----------



## nuk

Hola elvis esos vumeter lo puedes encontrar por aqui : http://sound.westhost.com/project55.htm
y si quieres los pcb pidemelo por mensaje privado yo tengo esos PCB (no lo adjunto por que no pertenece a este tema) 





comment,♫nuk♫


----------



## Elvis!

Muchas pero muchas gracias Man!Pense q ya nadie iba a pasar por aca!
Voy a probar ese y toda la millonada de proyectos de esa pagina! ;-)

Un saludo!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

En esa pagina hay muchos proyectos buenos, entre ellos un engendro de 1500W RMS a 4Ohm, probado por mi y 100% funcional.

Creo para disfrutar buena musica a altos SPL debe ser bastante retirado del equipo, porque umbral de dolor son 140dB SPL, ademas ahi un limite de SPL (no recuerdo cual es) en la cual el oido mismo introduce distorcion a lo que se escucha.


----------



## gaston sj

yo tube en mis manos parlantes mtx de 12" el de unos supuestos 300w.. y era realmente un "asco" un cono poco eficiente (aluminio) iman microscopico campana de chapa .. y bue propaganderio pegado por todos lados.. bobina creo que no era de mas de 2" .. jaja un chiste los parlantitos esos... pero bue .. dentro de un auto son un explosivo.. claro.. es como meterse dentro de una caja acustica.. y encima con materiales absorventes y bla bla...


----------



## Elvis!

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Ademas hay un limite de SPL (no recuerdo cual es) en la cual el oido mismo introduce distorcion a lo que se escucha.



  Jaja..Cuando te sale chocolate del oido seguramente es cuando distorciona un poquito...Pero como ya en ese momento sos sordo cual es el problema que distorcione? 

Un saludo!

A los masoquistas les recomendaria construir uno de esos bebes y ponerlee muuchoos tweters y escuchar un tono de 17Khz

Un saludo!


----------



## nuk

SPL = desibelio jejejejeje    lo increible que puede ser el sonido
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decibelio
comment♫nuk♫


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Señores al parecer encontré un amplificador que especifica algo (aunque confuso yo todavía) sobre la potencia real que les va a los parlantes:

*QSC RMX 5050
*
Miren la relación potencia/impedancia:


Luego dice algo sobre el consumo en amperes/impedancia (típico, full y maximo) 


Aquí es donde me da la cuenta: 84.7A x 120V = 10.164W  

10.164W menos 50% del consumo interno = 5000 vatios de la salida a los parlantes!

Les dejo el adjunto, lo que leí es la pagina 9. Que casualidad que todo el manual esta en español y justo la pagina de especificaciones esta en ingles.
http://www.qscaudio.com/pdfs/manuals/RMX_3RU_user_manual_ES_revF.pdf


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

GENTE   

Vuelvo por estos lares! 

"Un amplificador sólo entrega la potencia especificada con señal senoidal, y entrega *mucha menos potencia*  para una señal real con dinámica"

"La capacidad de un amplificador de sacar potencia media (RMS) para senoidal y música no tienen nada que ver. Por ello un amplificador de 100W (que no llevamos al clip) nunca podrá romper un altavoz de 50W, porque en realidad estará sacando 33W como muchísimo (1/3)"

Lo que esta gente practica en los amplificador es que en realidad es la tercera parte de la que realmente puede generar!

Por ejemplo el QSC RMX antes mencionado puede generar 5000 vatios (no se que con ruido rosa) y 1670 vatios reales! 
5000 / 3 = 1667 Wrms 

El consumo del enchufe de ese amplificador es de 20 amperes en 120 volt lo que nos da 2400W de consumo eléctrico, si a eso le restamos un 30-45% que se pierde en calor si nos acercamos a los 1600 vatios antes mencionados! 

Ahora apliquemosle esto a todos los amplificador de alta gamma, juaaa juaaa

Si quieren leer un poco mas acerca del debate que se dispuso en otra web, pueden ir a este link, buscan mi nombre:
http://foros.doctorproaudio.com/showthread.php?t=4584&page=3

EDIT: 

"Para muchos amplificador el consumo de corriente suele basarse en 1/8 de señal, que es lo representativo de un uso real para las agencias de seguridad. Mientras para otros suele basarse en 1/3 de la señal"

"Las powersoft k10 dicen atras 2500 w, y la potencia es 10000w, lo que nos da la pauta de que esa potencia que dice la etiqueta es solo una fracción de la potencia real de salida entregada al parlante, *en las powersoft es 1/8 de la potencia total* ,en las lps es el 80 % etc"

Es decir 10000w / 8 = 1250 Wrms que es la verdadera potencia. Esos 10000 no se, yo diría que es cosa de marketing.

Nota: todos los párrafos que están expuestos entre comillas (") no son escritas por mi, son opiniones de personas que manejan muy bien esto del audio profesional.


----------



## Tacatomon

Soy un poco distraido...

Por que dividistes la potencia real del QSC RMX5050 entre 3?

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Por que dividistes la potencia real del QSC RMX5050 entre 3?





> "Para muchos amplificador el consumo de corriente suele basarse en 1/8 de señal, que es lo representativo de un uso real para las agencias de seguridad. Mientras para otros suele basarse en *1/3 de la seña*l"








Página 9 del manual del QSC http://www.qscaudio.com/pdfs/manuals/RMX_3RU_user_manual_ES_revF.pdf si, las letras pequeñas que no se ven.

5000 / (1/8) = 625Wrms típicos con recortes (clipping) ocasionales

5000 / (1/3) = 1667Wrms con fuertes recortes (clipping) de 1%

Me recordé de aquello del factor sorpresa:


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Te agarran desprevenido, te venden una potencia de estas y te llevás flor de sorpresa cuando descubrís que te estafaron


----------



## Tacatomon

Ahora así si.

Nada de mano negra ni nada de eso.

QSC no defrauda.

Saludos.

PD: para cuando compramos la DIGAM?


----------



## hona

muchachos, la potencia que suele salir expresada en la etiqueta posterior, de todos los amplificador profesionales de audio,es  la potencia con la cual se deben calcular los cables que la van a alimentar....como dice un compañero mas arriba, generalmente es 1/8 de la potencia total de salida....esos 10000 watts de potencia de la powersoft no son niguna mentira , ni nada comercial( si los escuchara danny avila!) son reales, y convierten a la powersoft en la potencia de mayor tecnologia y eficiencia  del mundo entero....por otro lado les comento que los lab gruppen no son clase d, sino que es una clase h muuuuy mejorada que anda muy bien..... les comento que las powersoft tienen en su circuito primario de la fuente conmutada un circuito pfc (power factor correction).....imaginen lo que consume!.... aclaro tambien que la powersoft  se conecta a la red con un conector especial de alta corriente ,no con un enchufe comun......l comento tambien que soy parte de doctor pro audio,en este foro hay una persona que sabe muuuuuuucho ,danny avila (dr clip), y el explica como los conectores de las powersoft ,se arruinan funcionando a 120 volts debido a la alta corriente......(no asi funcionando con 220 o 240 volts)
}

pd: recuerden que mientras leen este mensaje hay  ingenieros trabajando en cosas que los van a sorprender. y que algun dia no muy lejano seran realidad.....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Ya se ha hablado mucho de esto en mensajes anteriores y en otros post y lo que se discute aca es que no son reales porque un amplificador que consume 2500W nunca te va a entregar 10KW a la salida, si diseñas el cable de alimentacion para 2500W al exigirle al amplificador mas potencia el cable se te va a quemar.

Potencia real = potencia RMS

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

hona dijo:
			
		

> muchachos, la potencia que suele salir expresada en la etiqueta posterior, de todos los amplificador profesionales de audio,es  la potencia con la cual se deben calcular los cables que la van a alimentar....como dice un compañero mas arriba, generalmente es 1/8 de la potencia total de salida....esos 10000 watts de potencia de la powersoft no son niguna mentira , ni nada comercial( si los escuchara danny avila!) son reales, y convierten a la powersoft en la potencia de mayor tecnologia y eficiencia  del mundo entero....por otro lado les comento que los lab gruppen no son clase d, sino que es una clase h muuuuy mejorada que anda muy bien..... les comento que las powersoft tienen en su circuito primario de la fuente conmutada un circuito pfc (power factor correction).....imaginen lo que consume!.... aclaro tambien que la powersoft  se conecta a la red con un conector especial de alta corriente ,no con un enchufe comun......l comento tambien que soy parte de doctor pro audio,en este foro hay una persona que sabe muuuuuuucho ,danny avila (dr clip), y el explica como los conectores de las powersoft ,se arruinan funcionando a 120 volts debido a la alta corriente......(no asi funcionando con 220 o 240 volts)



No... De nuevo no...

Resumiendo lo que se dijo más arriba: 
1) La termodinámica no miente cuando dice que no podés tener más potencia a la salida que la que consumís a la entrada. E inclusive vamás allá: A la salida SIEMPRE vas a tener MENOS que a la entrada. Si no, tenés movimiento continuo.
Refutado de plano eso de que haya cables más gruesos o potencias que van y vienen o aparatos que consuman menos que lo que entregan y no lo voy a discutir hasta que alguien plantee un argumento de cómo se tuerce esa básica ley. Sea LabGruppen, Powersoft o el fabricante de mentiras que sea. O cualquiera que los quiera justificar.

2) Las superpotencias tan amadas por la Liga del Gigawatt son en realidad unos bichos que quizá lleguen a entregar esa potencia en UN pico cuando están alineados Marte con Urano, es día feriado y Saturno se encuentra en la Tercera Casa. RMS no entregan esa potencia. 
Más aún, el pico no puede ser repetitivo.


Fuera de lo que se dijo anteriormente, esto está referido específicamente a lo planteado en este post:
3) Estamos de acuerdo en que puedan ser las potencias más avanzadas del mercado. Peeeeero... Si les calcularon mal la ficha de alimentación para 110V... Sacaron a la venta una Ferrari con las llantas podridas. Qué grandes los ingenieros estos que por suerte trabajan arduamente...

4) El Dr. Clip puede usar una de estas si quiere, pero que no pretenda que me compre una o que crea la mentira del fabricante.

5) Si te gusta la lógica, leé sobre Falacias No Formales de Atinencia. En tu argumentación caés frecuentemente en la Falacia de Autoridad.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> hona dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muchachos, la potencia que suele salir expresada en la etiqueta posterior, de todos los amplificador profesionales de audio,es  la potencia con la cual se deben calcular los cables que la van a alimentar....como dice un compañero mas arriba, generalmente es 1/8 de la potencia total de salida....esos 10000 watts de potencia de la powersoft no son niguna mentira , ni nada comercial( si los escuchara danny avila!) son reales, y convierten a la powersoft en la potencia de mayor tecnologia y eficiencia  del mundo entero....por otro lado les comento que los lab gruppen no son clase d, sino que es una clase h muuuuy mejorada que anda muy bien..... les comento que las powersoft tienen en su circuito primario de la fuente conmutada un circuito pfc (power factor correction).....imaginen lo que consume!.... aclaro tambien que la powersoft  se conecta a la red con un conector especial de alta corriente ,no con un enchufe comun......l comento tambien que soy parte de doctor pro audio,en este foro hay una persona que sabe muuuuuuucho ,danny avila (dr clip), y el explica como los conectores de las powersoft ,se arruinan funcionando a 120 volts debido a la alta corriente......(no asi funcionando con 220 o 240 volts)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... De nuevo no...
> 
> Resumiendo lo que se dijo más arriba:
> 1) La termodinámica no miente cuando dice que no podés tener más potencia a la salida que la que consumís a la entrada. E inclusive vamás allá: A la salida SIEMPRE vas a tener MENOS que a la entrada. Si no, tenés movimiento continuo.
> Refutado de plano eso de que haya cables más gruesos o potencias que van y vienen o aparatos que consuman menos que lo que entregan y no lo voy a discutir hasta que alguien plantee un argumento de cómo se tuerce esa básica ley. Sea LabGruppen, Powersoft o el fabricante de mentiras que sea. O cualquiera que los quiera justificar.
> 
> 2) Las superpotencias tan amadas por la Liga del Gigawatt son en realidad unos bichos que quizá lleguen a entregar esa potencia en UN pico cuando están alineados Marte con Urano, es día feriado y Saturno se encuentra en la Tercera Casa. RMS no entregan esa potencia.
> Más aún, el pico no puede ser repetitivo.
> 
> 
> Fuera de lo que se dijo anteriormente, esto está referido específicamente a lo planteado en este post:
> 3) Estamos de acuerdo en que puedan ser las potencias más avanzadas del mercado. Peeeeero... Si les calcularon mal la ficha de alimentación para 110V... Sacaron a la venta una Ferrari con las llantas podridas. Qué grandes los ingenieros estos que por suerte trabajan arduamente...
> 
> 4) El Dr. Clip puede usar una de estas si quiere, pero que no pretenda que me compre una o que crea la mentira del fabricante.
> 
> 5) Si te gusta la lógica, leé sobre Falacias No Formales de Atinencia. En tu argumentación caés frecuentemente en la Falacia de Autoridad.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...




cacho, de todo lo dicho por vos en cuanto al tema potencia, si y no, la termodinamica se cumple siempre, pero a simple vista pareciera que no de acuerdo a las especificaciones, por el simple hecho de que la potencia de salida se mide con una norma y la de entrada con otra, la de salida es potencia de audio bajo norma EIAJ, que es con un burst de X duracion, frecuencia, cantidad de ciclos activos y X cantidad de tiempo mudo entre rafaga y rafaga (no quiero poner valores reales por miedo a pifiar en algun numero), en cambio la potencia de entrada se mide bajo norma DIN para instalaciones electricas, donde la potencia es RMS, concecuencia bien pueden dar numeros completamente distintos y que no se condigan uno con otro. (como querer comparar peras con tomates), para demostrar que la termodinamica se cumple (si alguien pudiera torcer la ley de la termodinamica seria multimillonario, o muerto al intentarlo) basta con medir ambas mediciones bajo la misma norma, o EIAJ en la entrada o DIN a la salida...


----------



## Cacho

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ...la potencia de salida se mide con una norma y la de entrada con otra, la de salida es potencia de audio bajo norma EIAJ...en cambio la potencia de entrada se mide bajo norma DIN ... donde la potencia es RMS...



Nada que agregar.
La potencia RMS de salida será entonces inferior a la especificada para el cable (y si es estéreo, inferior a la mitad por canal).

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

♫nuk♫ dijo:
			
		

> SPL = desibelio jejejejeje    lo increible que puede ser el sonido
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decibelio
> comment♫nuk♫




Esta tabla no es correcta, los niveles no se corresponden con la realidad.

Lógicamente cada fabricante, tanto sea de altavoces como de electrónica, publicitará sus valores favorables relativos a sus productos. Jamás publicitará los que supongan una merma para sus ventas.

Sea Qsc, crown, labgruppen, das, jbl, meyer, nexo o cualquiera.

Una buena publicidad supone sostenibilidad a las corporaciones. El mercado está copado de marcas, y parte de esa publicidad es nociva para las nuevas que entran o les pueden suponer competencia. No les interesa que les desbanquen con productos de igual calidad y menor coste.

Esta tabla es mas aproximada.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

hona dijo:
			
		

> esos 10000 watts de potencia de la powersoft no son niguna mentira , ni nada comercial*( si los escuchara danny avila!)* son reales... comento tambien que soy parte de doctor pro audio,en este foro hay una persona que sabe muuuuuuucho ,danny avila (dr clip)


Sé que Danny Ávila sabe sobre electrónica, el que no sabe o no quieres entender eres tu. Aquí te cito una respuesta de él mismo en aquél foro, te recomiendo que la leas y la digieras muy bien. 



> Recuerda aquél viejo precepto que pone que "La Energía ni se crea ni se destruye, solo se transformadorrma". Pese a lo que diga la NASA, aun hoy en día no es posible producir 1000W consumiendo 500W para ello pues habríamos creado 500W adicionales de la nada. La eficiencia de los amplificador Clase D o Clase I, radica en que utilizan mucha menos energía que los amplificador lineales análogos Clase AB, Clase H o Clase TD para obtener la misma potencia de salida. Esto se traduce en eficiencia y es lo que destaca a esta técnica de amplficación de audio.
> 
> La potencia expresada en la tapa trasera del Lab-G indica el consumo promedio a 1/8 de la potencia y con los 4 canales cargados. Sin embargo, a 1/4 de potencia el FP10000Q emplea de la red eléctrica unos 4179W de potencia, de los cuales sólo 2350W van a los altoparlantes mientras que desperdicia el resto en forma de calor disipado al medio ambiente. Esta diferencia empeora si el amplificador se mantiene en los picos por abuso de potencia o mala estructuración de la ganancia del sistema. Así, este es uno de los secadores de cabello más caros que he visto en mi vida.
> 
> El K-10 consume 3750W de los que 3000W van a los altoparlantes y el resto, en forma de calor al ambiente. Como puedes ver, al producir más potencia efectiva con menos consumo eléctrico, el K-10 es mucho más eficiente en términos de empleo de energía eléctrica gracias a su topología Clase D y el circuito PFC de su fuente de poder.



Fuente: http://foros.doctorproaudio.com/showthread.php?t=7051  post numero 7

Si no entiendes pregunta, pero no afirmes cosas que no sabes (te lo aconsejo porque yo antes era así).


----------



## maravillasaudio

hola yo arme ese de 5000 pero no anda ni pa atras,, el tema no es porque ni como¡¡
el tema es alguien tiene cojones de solucionar el problema esquematico para que funcione????


----------



## alfonsoj2021

si mas discusion se que estos amplificadores existen la tarjeta cuesta en donde vivo 60 dolares utiliza 24 transistores el transformador para esto es de 90 0 90 y 25 amp.
si alguien tiene los 60 dolares y le sobran por ahi o no sabe que hacer con ellos sencillamente prestemelos que yo compro la tarjeta la escaneo subo la lista de componentes y acabamos esta discusion de una vez por todas

en la costa colombiana abundan este tipo de amplificadores


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Tacatomon dijo:


> como diria el buen hermano Karapalida: Increible, e inecesario. Como ami me gusta.
> 
> Cabe decir que los amplificador mostrados existen y uno que otro logra 15000W.


jeje bueno, a mi tambien me gustan las cifras grandes, menos cuando hay que pagarlas 

.

Hola a todos, reviviendo este tema. 

Pasa que este es el hilo donde mas se ha intentado desmentir fabricantes de amplificadores comerciales.

Y releyendo un poco me encontre con este post:


joam duran velasquez dijo:


> yo trabajo,con lab gruppen fp+10000(mi favorito) y *powersoft k10*.k8,k6 los he destapado y hecho manteni miento y les puedo asegurar que tecnologicamente son lo mas avanzado que existe, hasta ahora



Subrayo el *Powersoft K10* porque conseguí las imágenes internas del mismo, gracias a un _colega_ en ésta dirección.







Tarjeta controladora ¿nanotecnología?



Y acá la misma persona, menciona lo siguiente: estapa primaria PFC de 95~240 VAC a +400VDC, una etapa regulada de +400VDC a +/- 165VDC.

Especificaciones de potencia:


Bajo esta norma:

Como bien ha de suponer Eduardo una vez:


			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> La especificacion de la potencia de salida segun *EIAJ* no la conozco, pero *supongo* que sera parecida a la segun *EIA *para audio. Esta establece que debe hacerse con una salida senoidal de 1kHz y 1% THD (~ al comienzo del recorte)



Dejo la Hoja de Datos, en español, de dicho amplificador.

En las imágenes se ve poderosamente dimensionada. Juzgue usted si es capaz de suministrar 12.000W

Asombrosamente este "pequeño" amplificador está montado en una (1) sola unidad de *Rack* y un peso de 12kg.

Foto montaje de instalación, lastimosamente sin detalles:



¡aguante la alimentación!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Ya que, unas páginas atrás se habló del mismo amplificador (K10).

Seguidamente en la cita, *Cacho* comentó de acuerdo éste adjunto de Consumo Eléctrico y Disipación Térmica del K10


Cacho dijo:


> Y del adjunto que posteaste:
> 
> Sólo como ejemplo, porque son todas las líneas bastante parecidas:
> 16Ω en puente, dice ser 1*4.000W.
> Salida: 500W (¡8 veces menos!)
> Disipación: 285W.
> Consumo: 625W
> 
> De eso se sacan dos conclusiones obvias:
> 
> 1) La potencia especificada es mentira y suponen que quien lee eso es tarado y no se da centa de las diferencias de números.
> 
> 2) Qué loco: Si sumamos lo que entrega de potencia y lo que disipa, da más de lo que consume
> 
> Tuercen la termodinámica estos tipos, ¡qué grandes!.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias por el aporte Yoangel, buen argumento contra las mentiras de estos tipos.


Ya va Cacho, ya va 

Primero, te dicen que el calculo es hecho bajo *Ruido Rosa a 1/8 de potencia*. Obviamente en ese margen, todos los cálculos están realizados a un octavo de la potencia máxima.

¿Por que digo esto?
Porque mas abajo te muestra otros datos bajo *Ruido Rosa a 1/4 de potencia* y en este margen las cifras se duplican.

Creo yo, siguiendo el mismo orden, a máxima potencia con señal medida a 1Khz con 1% de distorsión, las cosas cambiarían. Todos esos datos dados a 1/8 de potencia se multiplicarían por factor un de 8. O sea, para producir 12.000W de salida, consume a la entrada 15.640W y disipa 3.640W, en el mismo orden se necesitan 68A en 230VAC 

Pero es como dices vos, EZavalla y Fogonazo, en este foro: *Rango Dinámico* musical. 

Este amplificador está hecho, creo yo, para amplificar música. Y la única forma de que le saques los 12.000W es que reproduzcas 1Khz como tono puro sin margen dinámico (0dB). 

Por este causa los fabricantes no recomiendan una instalación para tal magnitud, porque simplemente al amplificar música no ocasionarás tal demanda en el consumo eléctrico. 

Y la prueba mas fehaciente de ello, es que te lo dicen en el manual, antes de calcular cualquier cosa:


> La siguiente tabla representa la información del consumo eléctrico de CA del amplificador así como también la disipación térmica *durante un programa musical estándar*, como puede ser Pop o Rock (1/8 rango de potencia de salida) y durante operaciones de alta demanda como podría ser música Tecno altamente comprimida (1/4 rango de potencia de salida).



A pesar que este amplificador puede llegar a 20KW a 1Khz, cuando escuches música solo necesitarás guiarte bajo estas especificaciones:  

Click para ampliar

Obviamente estas especificaciones cambian y solo sirven de referencia. Ya que es, como ha dicho EZavalla:


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> La que vale es la potencia "RMS" medida a 1kHz senoidal, no la medida con música, ni con onda cuadrada, ni con mala onda ni ninguna otra cosa. Los valores RMS dependen de la forma de onda, y a menos que midas siempre con exactamente el mismo fragmento musical, el valor RMS de la música no va a ser ni constante ni conocido, ergo...no podés usarlo para definir un estándard de medición.



_Grosso modo_, éste amplificador en realidad es capas de generar 20.000W, pero para usos prácticos reales, solo suministra ~3.000Wrms a mínima impedancia entre sus dos canales   

Y bien dimensionada que está para escuchar música. De 3KW a 20KW tenemos un margen dinámico de ~10dB. 

PS:

Si alguien ajeno al tema, cree que no es así. Pueden pasar por este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/review-amplificador-crown-lps1500-800wrms-27335/. Donde pude verificar que, a pesar que en el panel trasero del amplificador (LPS1500) dice 625W, pude superar dicho consumo con tonos puros a 0dB. Creyendo así, que lo mismo pudiera aplicar a este amplificador (K10).

.

Y  esto es lo mismo que yo he escrito unos mensajes arriba. Solo que ahora estoy seguro que algunos fabricantes enrealidad no mienten en sus especificaciones, sino que no _dicen_ toda la verdad directamente. Mas sin embargo, he quedado bastante ¿satisfecho? en el modo que este fabricante Powersoft indica sus especificaciones (y mas porque está en español, relativamente fácil de entender y explicar  )


----------



## nacho_brc

para todos los que tienen amplificadores que producen mas potencia de la que consumen.. si no tiene una cubetera adentro.. es porque les mintieron.. jaja.. ademas.. siempre se debe entregar mucha mas potencia de que se necesita solo por el hecho de que el amplificador irremediablemente va a calentar.. y mucho.. el que quiera saber que potencia es capaz de dar su amplificador.. que saque la cuenta de cuanta potencia entrega el transformador o la fuente que posea.. y restele el 40%.. esa es la potencia mas o menos real del aparato, esta seria una cuenta para nada exacta.. pero mas bien sirve para darnos una idea. varios que han comprado equipos se van a llebar algunas sorpresas

le leido mucho por ahi.. supongo que los clase d tienen una eficiencia del 90% asi y todo.. resten el 10%.. por cierto.. quien tenga un transformador convencional de 5000 watts.. seguramente va a tener problemas de columna cuando lo tenga que mover...


----------



## Tacatomon

Es un muy buen trabajo Yoangel.
Pero pasa esto.
Recuerdo que se mencionó que el amplificador se protegía automáticamente cuando superaba cierta potencia. Mencionas si la fuente está dimensionada para suministrar toooda la potencia de salida, pero la realidad es que solo logra picos. Si, se le puede exigir más, pero gracias a su "Sofisticado" sistema de protección no se puede llegar a los niveles de potencia que mencionas. Lo has comprobado con tu amplificador, pero este(K-10) posee una Fuente de alimentación conmutada, muy distinta a una lineal (Tu caso). En la cual la SMPS del amplificador K-10 se protege por que no es capaz de suministrar tanta potencia. Es estimable que alcanza esos niveles que especificas, pero no lo va a hacer.
Bien sabemos que a una fuente lineal se le puede exigir más potencia sin que esta se proteja y obtener algunos watts de más por cierto tiempo.

Ese es mi análisis... Seguro se va a avivar la charla mañana...

Ahora, viendo las fotos... Wowowowwoow, Es una barbaridad de amplificador... No logro diferenciar bien las partes que lo componen... ¿Acaso la SMPS tiene 3 núcleos de ferrita?
Lo que sí distingo son los Cooler`s,  . Es una circuiteria muy compleja... Tiene condensadores de sobre (Para los picos ). Me gustaría saber si aun usa mofets o es con IGBT (Tanto en la SMPS como en la salida del amplificador).
Es un pedazo de amplificador...  Lástima que no todo es miel sobre hojuelas...

Saludos!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Tacatomon dijo:


> Recuerdo que se mencionó que el amplificador se protegía automáticamente cuando superaba cierta potencia.


Yo no recuerdo. Y cuando mencionas "cierta potencia" denota que no estás seguro.

Aunque es esperable que cualquier amplificador decente se proteja, ya sea, porque supera la potencia de salida o de consumo ¿obvio no?


> Si, se le puede exigir más, pero gracias a su "Sofisticado" sistema de protección no se puede llegar a los niveles de potencia que mencionas.


Escribes sobre ese "sofisticado sistema de protección" como si yo (o cualquier lector) estuviera muy enterado de ello. Podrías mencionar ¿de que protección hablas, la potencia que limita y el tiempo en el que actúa?


> Lo has comprobado con tu amplificador, pero este(K-10) posee una Fuente de alimentación conmutada, muy distinta a una lineal (Tu caso)


Ok, las fuentes conmutadas se limitan mucho mas que las fuentes lineales para entregar una potencia "RMS" con senoidales puras, a un tiempo determinado. Pero se hizo valido para simplificar costos. Sino tampoco valiese las especificaciones de potencia "RMS" para un amplificador con fuente conmutada, de los que se arman aquí en el foro.


> Mencionas si la fuente está dimensionada para suministrar toooda la potencia de salida, pero la realidad es que solo logra picos.


En realidad no escribí eso. 

* Y bien dimensionada que está para escuchar música.

Y en otra parte escribí:

* Juzgue usted si es capaz de suministrar 12.000W


----------



## Tacatomon

Na, estoy mal con lo de la autoprotección, me confundí con _Este_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/cacho/ comentario de Cacho y me dio flojera de buscarlo (Estaba en el mismo tema Juaaa).
Y como es un amplificador "Top Line" es más que obvio que debe de tener un sin fin de protecciones, pero lo confundí igualmente con lo del coment de Cacho.

Pero, volvemos a lo mismo. La fuente de poder no está dimensionada para una potencia de salida continua. Ahí entra en juego los condensadores de la fuente que ayudan a mantener la potencia por cierto tiempo, de ahí des pues el la potencia de salida se "baja" automáticamente.
Si hablamos de que está dimensionada para el uso intermitente, normal y tranquilo de un pasaje musical, eso es muy correcto.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho

Che, Sacaelcamión, ¿de qué comentario mío hablás?
El link va a mi perfil, no a un mensaje...

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> Che, Sacaelcamión, ¿de qué comentario mío hablás?
> El link va a mi perfil, no a un mensaje...
> 
> Saludos



Tienes razón Cacho, ya lo corrijo!!!

PS: ¿Quien es "Sacaelcamión"?


----------



## POWERSTAGE

Estimados colegas,

llevo varias decadas trabajando en electronica de potencia, que es la rama de la electronica que desarrolla este tipo de amplificadores y otras yerbas.

Les puedo comentar que las fotos del ampli 15Kw en rack desarmado y publicado no encuentro ninguna cosa extraña, distinta a lo que se acostumbra a ver dentro de un inversor de UPS o de variador de velocidad para motores electricos.

Ustedes disponen de mucha informacion de la teoria de los amplificadores clase "D" en las paginas de Apex y de Texas Instruments.

http://focus.ti.com/apps/docs/appcategory.tsp?appId=1&DCMP=TIHeaderTracking&HQS=Other+OT+hdr_a_audio

Basicamente, la idea es utilizar la señal de audio para modular en PWM a una portadora triangular de frecuencia varias veces mayor a la mayor frecuencia de reproducion del ampli, por ej. 70Khz o mayor en teoria cuanto mayor mejor (ver teoria de Nyquist).

Esta señal digital sirve para excitar transistores en modo corte y saturacion y luego, ser facilmente filtrada por un filtro pasabajos, es decir multiplicamos la frecuencia la señal de audio original, la amplificamos y luego la filtramos para obtenes solo audio.

Restaurar mediante un filtro pasabajos que deja pasar la gama de audio sin introducir distorsiones de fase (lo mas complicado del ampli es el calculo del filtro de salida y la realimentacion por el ancho de banda 10Hz a 20Khz, por eso hay programas de calculo gratis para esto)    

El resultado de esa modulacion se ha transformado en una señal digital que convenientemente convertida de nivel y aislada (en el caso del circuito es el IR2110 que se encarga de esta tarea)  se aplica a los transistores de salida (mosfets o IGBTS rapidos) que operan en conmutacion.

Las perdidas del ampli mayoritariamente estan a nivel de perdidas por conduccion y conmutacion de los transistores de salida, en los componentes pasivos, perdidas magneticas en los filtros de salida y de efecto joule en general.

Es decir que estamos hablando de un 15% de perdidas...el dia que los transistores sean ideales y los conductores resistencia cero y los materiales magneticos sean ideales...alimentariamos con 15000W y obtendriamos 15000W RMS de salida....! Por ahora a conformarse... 

El limite de todo esto, esta en los semiconductores de potencia, hoy en dia hay IGBT's Warp speed de hasta 150Khz y se consiguen aqui en Semak, y sino se pueden usar arrays en paralelo de Mosfets de potencia...etc 

Piensen que si existieran transitores de alta potencia que conmutaran a 100 Mhz no harian falta ni bobinas fisicas ni capacitores especiales, seria una plaqueta SMD plana...

Analice un poco el circuito del amplificador y bueno...esta incompleto... pero si ustedes se lo proponen leyendo la teoria de Apex.

http://apex.cirrus.com/en/products/apex/index.html

alli podran ver donde estan los errores.

He utilizado el UC3525, el IR2110, etc, etc...para realizar un ampli clase "D" de bastaria con un IC comparador rapido un par de pasivos y despues los driver y los transistores de salida (ver teoria de modulacion por Histeresis ref. texto Electronica de potencia M.Rashid.)

Por la capacidad de alimentacion de la fuente no se preocupen, cualquier linea domiciliaria es capaz de proveer hasta 8KVA o 35 Amp de potencia, de todos modos cuando se colocan capacitores muy grandes se arman resistencias de precarga o un rectificador controlado para el arranque, y si la linea no les da se alquilan un Grupo electrogeno!

Realice varios generadores de ultrasonido ( 23.5Khz) de 10KW en 220Vac de entrada, no crean que el circuito es muy distinto al descripto...porque Yo he utilizado un monotono 23.5Khz y ustedes utilizarian la banda de audio...

Muchachos a arremangarse y a trabajar o a quemar silicio !!!

Que lindo cuando revientan las potencias !! ese olorcito y los flashes violaceos que te dejan una foto de perfil contra la pared ! 

Saludos a todos los corajudos!


----------



## obregon

mvvs35 dijo:


> hola arme este amplificador de 5200wrms. pero no anda porque algun componente esta mal polarizado, yo le coloque en los +/-150 v una lampara de 250 wattas en serie y ni bien lo doy tension estas se encienden, tambien le coloque unos fusibles de 3 amper y estos se queman al darle tension. los componentes son todos nuevos, el circuito esta bien armado con respecto al diagrama. pero yo no se identificar donde esta el problema ya que esta en el diagrama.
> la unica diferencia es que en la salida coloque dos mosfets nomas para probar como suena.
> les dejo el esquema para que alguien que sepa mas que yo lo vea y capas descubra donde esta el problema.
> muchas gracias !
> saludos
> miguel



Fijate que los IRFP-250 se bancan como maximo creo que  200 o 250 volt,vos tenes 300volt,esa es una,la otra es el tema fuente.Este ampli debe llevar una fuente con unos cuantos capacitores en paralelo,por lo menos 4 por rama de 5000uf o 10.000uf.Que pasa?Cuando vos enegizas la fuente,el trafo alimenta a todos esos capacitore de una manera abrupta o si te gusta mas de golpe,entonses es normal que te salte el fusible o que se te prenda la lampara de 250w.Hace una cosa,provalo de nuevo con la lampara en serie en los 220volt de la linea y espera un rato,agarra un tester y medi en continua x 200 volt y controla entre GND y +VCC si va subiendo la tension lo mismo para GND y -VCC.Despues de hacer eso conecta tu ampli,y si sigue el problema,bajale la tencio +-VCC a 90 o 100 volt.5200watts es muchisima potencia,que haces pones play y te vas a escucharlo a la luna!!!!!!


----------



## POWERSTAGE

Obregon,
con 12 IRFP250 200V 33Amp en Puente H tiras un 1KW (100V@10Amp) tranquilo 3KW pico, pero a 100Vdc de continua maximo, traten que el voltaje de ruptura maximo de sus transistores sean del doble del DC Bus y lo mismo para la corriente pico maxima que sea el 50% de su etapa de potencia, en este caso seria 66Amp de silicio segun hoja de datos, bueno no le creamos porque ese valor esta medido por pulsos y en disipador infinito y con viento en popa, pensemos que cada transistor es de 20Amp cada paralelo nos da 40 Amp disponible (40Amp x 100V = 4000W pico nos reservamos 1Kw por seguridad !!!), es decir siempre hay que sobredimensionar la etapa de potencia.

Hay que utilizar un driver capaz de dar los picos de corriente de carga de compuerta para que la cargue con velocidad y no calienten los transistores, piensen que la compuerta anda en el orden de los 2nF cada uno  lo que nos da 4nF, para ESTE caso se puede utilizar un par de IR2110, recuerden que para que no explote todo, tienen que construir un retardo al encendido (DEADTIME) para evitar la conduccion cruzada los transistores superior e inferior de la misma rama.

Como proteccion de los transistores de la etapa de potencia hay que utilizar un detector de DESATURACION esto es, un sistema que mide la caida sobre los transistores en el momento de la conduccion es decir, solo cuando los gates estan en nivel alto (12 a 15V ) y en caso de existir sobrecarga apagan la compuerta independientemente del resto del control memorizano el evento, evitando que se quemen nuestros costosos <MOSFETS.

El sistema de proteccion por desaturacion del transistor es mejor que el sistema de limite de corriente por medicion por SHUNT en el negativo del DC Bus, porque tambien actua protegiendo en caso de sobretemperatura, falla del driver (voltaje de gate menor a 10V), exceso de frecuencia de conmutacion del driver, etc. 

Pueden consultar bibliografia de INTERNATIONAL RECTIFIER. 

Buena suerte !


----------



## obregon

POWERSTAGE dijo:


> Obregon,
> con 12 IRFP250 200V 33Amp en Puente H tiras un 1KW (100V@10Amp) tranquilo 3KW pico, pero a 100Vdc de continua maximo, traten que el voltaje de ruptura maximo de sus transistores sean del doble del DC Bus y lo mismo para la corriente pico maxima que sea el 50% de su etapa de potencia, en este caso seria 66Amp de silicio segun hoja de datos, bueno no le creamos porque ese valor esta medido por pulsos y en disipador infinito y con viento en popa, pensemos que cada transistor es de 20Amp cada paralelo nos da 40 Amp disponible (40Amp x 100V = 4000W pico nos reservamos 1Kw por seguridad !!!), es decir siempre hay que sobredimensionar la etapa de potencia.
> 
> Hay que utilizar un driver capaz de dar los picos de corriente de carga de compuerta para que la cargue con velocidad y no calienten los transistores, piensen que la compuerta anda en el orden de los 2nF cada uno  lo que nos da 4nF, para ESTE caso se puede utilizar un par de IR2110, recuerden que para que no explote todo, tienen que construir un retardo al encendido (DEADTIME) para evitar la conduccion cruzada los transistores superior e inferior de la misma rama.
> 
> Como proteccion de los transistores de la etapa de potencia hay que utilizar un detector de DESATURACION esto es, un sistema que mide la caida sobre los transistores en el momento de la conduccion es decir, solo cuando los gates estan en nivel alto (12 a 15V ) y en caso de existir sobrecarga apagan la compuerta independientemente del resto del control memorizano el evento, evitando que se quemen nuestros costosos <MOSFETS.
> 
> El sistema de proteccion por desaturacion del transistor es mejor que el sistema de limite de corriente por medicion por SHUNT en el negativo del DC Bus, porque tambien actua protegiendo en caso de sobretemperatura, falla del driver (voltaje de gate menor a 10V), exceso de frecuencia de conmutacion del driver, etc.
> 
> Pueden consultar bibliografia de INTERNATIONAL RECTIFIER.
> 
> Buena suerte !



Hola,powerstahs,que buena leccion que acabas de dar,yo no sabia que era tan complicado hacer un ampli de este tipo,y mucho menos de los detalles que distes sobre la proteccion de los mosfet,yo hasta ahora nunca trabage con mosfet,me baje un par de circuitos del foro pero nunca los puse en practica,me interesa mucho el tema amplificacion con mosfet,sabes de algun curso que den sobre este tema solamente,aca en argentina(Bs.As.).Les mando un saludo a todos los del forbregon.Y aguante los mosfet!!!!


----------



## edippo

dando vueltas el foro molestando aqui y alla, me encontre con este post  muy loco, situado en reparaciones de audio con el titulo de  "problema en amplificador de 5200 wrms" al leer el post entero, bah en  realidad no hacia falta leer el post completo pero bueno, creo  humildemente que deberian de modificar ese titulo y ponerle algo como .........debate acerca de quien tiene razon o  no, de potencias muy muy altas o bien quien vio o escucho tales o cuales  potencia o quien trae el modelo mas loco de fabricantes locos y ni hablar de ciertos comentarios que violan las politicas de  foros de electronica (la 1.5) 

de las 9 paginas que está sobre éste tema, solo unos muy pocos dieron una respuesta dirigida al tituto, el resto fueron discusiones y comentarios como el mio que noquita ni agrega al tema. igual buena onda  es un debate muy interezante por no decir loco...


----------



## POWERSTAGE

Estimado Obregon,

los mosfets de potencia generalmente de canal N son dispositivos de 3 terminales drain, gate, source sus nombres, donde la capacidad de conducir corriente esta controlada por la tension aplicada entre los terminales gate y source y no por una inyeccion de corriente de base como en los bipolares, el gate esta aislado del resto de los 2 terminales drain y source, la tension de trabajo standard de los gate es +15V a -15V, la conduccion se inicia alrededor de los +4 Vdc y se hace maxima a los 15V, en aplicaciones de potencia se suele garantizar el apagado de los transistores llevando el gate a -7V, si lo vas a utilizar en modo switching lo que necesitas es que la transicion entre 0V y +15V sea lo mas veloz posible, si lo vas a utlizar en modo lineal seguramente el voltaje va a oscilar entre 4V y 8V dependiendo de la necesidad de conduccion de corriente.

La corriente maxima de drain y la tension maxima Vdrain-source son parametros constructivos segun hoja de datos del fabricante.

Ahora bien, entre gate y source se forma una capacidad (dispositivo controlado por tension), que se sera mayor a mayor capacidad de conduccion de corriente del dispositivo, y que se tiene que cargar al voltaje de gate para para poder establecer la corriente entre entre Drain y Source, cuando por algun metodo se descarga esa capacidad el dispositivo dejara de conducir.

Lo normal es incluir una resistencia de gate del orden de los 27 ohm por cada transistor esto evita oscilaciones de la corriente en el momento de la conduccion y a masa de los 10 kohm para evitar que el ruido nos cargue la compuerta involuntariamente y Booommm!!

Cursos no creo que existan en Buenos Aires, quizas en la UTN..., mejor compra el manual de Electronica de Potencia de M. Rashid, Yo lo pude bajar de internet su ultima edicion. Despues podes leer en paginas de los fabricantes ST IXYS ON SEMIC IR EUPEC etc etc etc..

Saludos y a quemar silicio !


----------



## obregon

POWERSTAGE dijo:


> Estimado Obregon,
> 
> los mosfets de potencia generalmente de canal N son dispositivos de 3 terminales drain, gate, source sus nombres, donde la capacidad de conducir corriente esta controlada por la tension aplicada entre los terminales gate y source y no por una inyeccion de corriente de base como en los bipolares, el gate esta aislado del resto de los 2 terminales drain y source, la tension de trabajo standard de los gate es +15V a -15V, la conduccion se inicia alrededor de los +4 Vdc y se hace maxima a los 15V, en aplicaciones de potencia se suele garantizar el apagado de los transistores llevando el gate a -7V, si lo vas a utilizar en modo switching lo que necesitas es que la transicion entre 0V y +15V sea lo mas veloz posible, si lo vas a utlizar en modo lineal seguramente el voltaje va a oscilar entre 4V y 8V dependiendo de la necesidad de conduccion de corriente.
> 
> La corriente maxima de drain y la tension maxima Vdrain-source son parametros constructivos segun hoja de datos del fabricante.
> 
> Ahora bien, entre gate y source se forma una capacidad (dispositivo controlado por tension), que se sera mayor a mayor capacidad de conduccion de corriente del dispositivo, y que se tiene que cargar al voltaje de gate para para poder establecer la corriente entre entre Drain y Source, cuando por algun metodo se descarga esa capacidad el dispositivo dejara de conducir.
> 
> Lo normal es incluir una resistencia de gate del orden de los 27 ohm por cada transistor esto evita oscilaciones de la corriente en el momento de la conduccion y a masa de los 10 kohm para evitar que el ruido nos cargue la compuerta involuntariamente y Booommm!!
> 
> Cursos no creo que existan en Buenos Aires, quizas en la UTN..., mejor compra el manual de Electronica de Potencia de M. Rashid, Yo lo pude bajar de internet su ultima edicion. Despues podes leer en paginas de los fabricantes ST IXYS ON SEMIC IR EUPEC etc etc etc..
> 
> Saludos y a quemar silicio !



Hola powerstage,gracias por tus comentarios han sido muy utiles,igualmente me encuentro medio en bolas con este tema,me parece que me tengo que dejar de joder y ponerme a estudiar matematicas para entrar a la UTN que ya hace 2 años que me bienen bochando,soy de madera balsa para las matematicas,igualmente voy a intentar bajar ese manual que me digistes,aber que onda,igual boy a hacer uno con 2 o 4 mosfet de uno de los circuitos que me baje del foro y probar,lei por ahi que si usas mas de un mosfet tenes que aparearlos para que todos tengan la misma tension de reposo,despues que lo haga les cuento al foro,y con respecto a las burlas y bardeos no les des bola,yo creo que la gente que esta aca la gran mayoria esta para aprender y despejar dudas,al menos yo lo veo asi, te mando un abrazo y a quemar silicio!!!


----------



## cadorna

hola obregon, te comento que yo tambien lo arme al de 5200w pero lamentablemente esta mal diseñado, el error u horror esta en la etapa exitadora, el diferencial esta bien y la cascada de mosfet tambien, solo esta mal la etapa exitadora y de desfasaje, obiamente lo deje de lado y arme el melody que es mas viable y anda de pelos, no reniegues mas el circuito esta mal. arma el melody de 150w o la de 400w aca te dejo los planos, no te vas a arrepentir y si tenes paciencia hace el de 400w que es una real animalada.

saludos cordialmente adrian o cadorna o pancho para los amigos


----------



## obregon

cadorna dijo:


> hola obregon, te comento que yo tambien lo arme al de 5200w pero lamentablemente esta mal diseñado, el error u horror esta en la etapa exitadora, el diferencial esta bien y la cascada de mosfet tambien, solo esta mal la etapa exitadora y de desfasaje, obiamente lo deje de lado y arme el melody que es mas viable y anda de pelos, no reniegues mas el circuito esta mal. arma el melody de 150w o la de 400w aca te dejo los planos, no te vas a arrepentir y si tenes paciencia hace el de 400w que es una real animalada.
> 
> saludos cordialmente adrian o cadorna o pancho para los amigos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 34582
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 34583



Que haces panchito!!!,bueno vos por lo menos lo armastes,yo ni siquiera lo pude abrir,lo pude bajar pero no abrir,es un formato con un cuadrado con un circulo verde en el medio,igual te digo,lo baje por curiosidad,pero me parece una potencia enorme,yo en casa tengo un technics,pioneer y un akai,y son los 3 de 15 y 20 watts por canal y te puedo asegurar que no lo puse ni a mitad de volumen,porque tiemblan las paredes,igual quiero armarme uno con mosfets,nunca arme ninguno,(no es sencillo)estos enlaces que pusiste es copiar pegar,y pegar en donde?,con que trafo lo estas usando,de que tension y corriente,no te calientan los mosfet,que medida de dicipador le pusiste.Bueno contame un saludo OBREGON



cadorna dijo:


> hola obregon, te comento que yo tambien lo arme al de 5200w pero lamentablemente esta mal diseñado, el error u horror esta en la etapa exitadora, el diferencial esta bien y la cascada de mosfet tambien, solo esta mal la etapa exitadora y de desfasaje, obiamente lo deje de lado y arme el melody que es mas viable y anda de pelos, no reniegues mas el circuito esta mal. arma el melody de 150w o la de 400w aca te dejo los planos, no te vas a arrepentir y si tenes paciencia hace el de 400w que es una real animalada.
> 
> saludos cordialmente adrian o cadorna o pancho para los amigos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 34582
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 34583



Que haces panchito!!!,bueno vos por lo menos lo armastes,yo ni siquiera lo pude abrir,lo pude bajar pero no abrir,es un formato con un cuadrado con un circulo verde en el medio,igual te digo,lo baje por curiosidad,pero me parece una potencia enorme,yo en casa tengo un technics,pioneer y un akai,y son los 3 de 15 y 20 watts por canal y te puedo asegurar que no lo puse ni a mitad de volumen,porque tiemblan las paredes,igual quiero armarme uno con mosfets,nunca arme ninguno,(no es sencillo)estos enlaces que pusiste es copiar pegar,y pegar en donde?,con que trafo lo estas usando,de que tension y corriente,no te calientan los mosfet,que medida de dicipador le pusiste.Bueno contame un saludo OBREGON


----------



## POWERSTAGE

Por lo que veo ese ampli es a mosfet pero no es clase "D" sino AB...nada que ver a lo que veniamos hablando, les dejo este link de este ampli clase "D" a ver si les sirve de ilustracion.
http://www.irf.com/product-info/audio/classdtutorial.pdf

Al final hay un circuito armado y funcionando como sample.

Espero se diviertan !


----------



## cadorna

como va obregon, te comento, el trafo tiene 75+75vcc con una corriente de 6 amp.
para ver las imagenes del circuito tenes que iniciar sesion es raro a mi me las muestra cuando inicio sesion con mi usuario, estare haciendo algo mal al subirlas? mmmm, el disipador que utilice no es muy grande es el que venia en el technics, es como el que viene en los equipos aiwa con los stk, los tr estan aislados con sus respectivas micas y aislantes plasticos, con grasa siliconada (disipadora) aca te dejo algunos enlaces con los circuitos:
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/85913-irf640-9640-amplifiers.html
este es el de 5200 mira que mal hecho que esta en la parte exitadora 
http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?topic=31245.45
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/audio/index.html
http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/realisations.htm
http://www.drtube.com/schematics/marshall/3310pwr.gif
http://www.ugr.es/~amroldan/proyectos/amplificador_100w/archivos/etapa_de_potencia_para_100w1.htm
aca te dejo el link que tiene todos los circuitos melody

http://valveaudio.tripod.com/schematics.htm

saludos


----------



## obregon

cadorna dijo:


> como va obregon, te comento, el trafo tiene 75+75vcc con una corriente de 6 amp.
> para ver las imagenes del circuito tenes que iniciar sesion es raro a mi me las muestra cuando inicio sesion con mi usuario, estare haciendo algo mal al subirlas? mmmm, el disipador que utilice no es muy grande es el que venia en el technics, es como el que viene en los equipos aiwa con los stk, los tr estan aislados con sus respectivas micas y aislantes plasticos, con grasa siliconada (disipadora) aca te dejo algunos enlaces con los circuitos:
> http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/85913-irf640-9640-amplifiers.html
> este es el de 5200 mira que mal hecho que esta en la parte exitadora
> http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?topic=31245.45
> http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/audio/index.html
> http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/realisations.htm
> http://www.drtube.com/schematics/marshall/3310pwr.gif
> http://www.ugr.es/~amroldan/proyectos/amplificador_100w/archivos/etapa_de_potencia_para_100w1.htm
> aca te dejo el link que tiene todos los circuitos melody
> 
> http://valveaudio.tripod.com/schematics.htm
> 
> saludos



Que haces panchito!!la fuente esa de la que me estas hablando de + -75v es el de 400w.Queria hacerte una pregunta referido al de 100w con 2 mosfet ese que posteaste con fuente + -50v lo tenes(el de ayer el que viene junto con el de 400).Bueno el VR (preset)como lo regulaste,y la bobina que ba en paralelo con la R a la salida,(cuantas vueltas,que diametro,y espesor del alambre),porque me lo quiero hacer,tengo para ello un lindo trafo de + -25v 10 amper,te parese que puede funcionar?sin importar que tenga menos potencia,la otra pregunta se le puede cambiar los mosfet por unos mas chicos osea que trabajen con menos tension para que me entregue los 100 w,o viceversa agregarle 2 mosfet por canal,siempre respetando uno de canal N y otro canal P.Con respecto a los link de enlase que te dije ayer,no el boludo era yo porque los estaba mirando mientras escribia y ncuando escribis no te da la obcion de tildar pero ya me baje los 2 el de 100 y 400,el de 400 ya lo tenia,bueno hablamos saludos a todos.LUIS OBREGON


----------



## cadorna

buenos dias americaaaaaaa... que haces luis como va????  aca te muestro la prueba del amplificador, la bobina de la salida actua como antiparasitaria y a la vez como inductor para absorber los picos inversos generados por la bobina del parlante, pero los irf ya traen un diodo interno entre source y drain con lo cual evite el armado de la bobina, igual si la queres armar agarra una resistencia de 10ohms x 2w y con alambre de 1mm esmaltado cubrila en su totalidad, y solda los terminales de tu bobina a los de la resistencia.
este ajuste se hace con el volumen en cero, el preset se usa para ajustar la corriente de reposo de los tr de salida y al mismo tiempo es un ajuste de contrafase, no te asustes en muy sencillo, coloca un amperimeto ( uno en cada rama de la alimentacion en serie a los mismos terminales de +/-vcc) y con el preset ajusta que la corriente de reposo sea igual en ambos instrumentos en mi caso 10.5ma con eso queda ajustada la fase tambien, en la foto que te mostre use un trafo de +/-20vcc para la prueba, si te va a andar muy bien solo vas a notar que cuando le des volumen al maximo puede distorsionar un poco y eso es por falta de tension no de amperaje en tu caso, para saber cuanta tensio en continua vas a tener no hace falta que armes la fuente solo con una simple cuenta se hace, para este calculo tenes que saber que la recta de carga de un filtro es de 1.41, entonces para tu cuenta haces: (tension alterna de tu trafo)25vac x 1.41 = 35.25vcc aca tenes que descartar maso unos 2vcc que van a caer con el consumo o sea tendras unos 33 o 32vcc eficases y con respecto a la potencia de la fuente conta con 32+32vcc = 64vcc x 10amp = 640 wats tu fuente esta bien solo le falta un pelo de voltaje utiliza un puente rectificador de 10amp que ya vienen armados los filtros de la fuente tienen que ser 2 de 6800mf en tu caso x 50vcc o 4 de 4700mf x 50vcc, si te va a andar muy bien, usa irf630 canalN e irf9630 chP aislalos con mica y el separarador para los tornillos, fijate cuando los montas en el disipador que no hagan corto entre el colector metalico y el disipador, como ves en la foto yo use esos tr y me funciono un espectaculo, en mi caso coloque un preset en la entrada para ajustar el nivel de audio para la prueba.cualquier cosa estoy a tus ordenes.
saludos mi buen


----------



## Fogonazo

Para:



obregon dijo:


> Que haces panchito!!la fuente esa de .........



y



cadorna dijo:


> buenos dias americaaaaaaa........



Si quieren opinar en un foro técnico, escriban como técnicos; signos de puntuación, espacios, saltos de línea, Etc.

Los comentarios de ambos son "Bloques" de letras casi imposibles de entender.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*05)* *Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. *


----------



## obregon

Como va panchito,que buena foto se ve muy clarito,ahora vos como sabes o como te das cuenta de que con 10mA de reposo de los mosfet esta bien puesto en fase?.Aber si te entendi:coloco un amperimetro en serie oviamente en la rama positiva y otro en la negativa esta bien?.Teniendo esto conectado regulo el preset hasta obtener los 10mA en las 2 ramas,es asi?.Le podria poner 2 mosfet por canal no?y asi obtendria mayor potencia?.Total tengo corriente de sobra no?.Te parece que con un puente de diodos de 15 amper encapsulado en aluminio puede andar para un sistema stereo,con 4 electroliticos de 5000 o 4700uF 2 por rama.En la foto ese dicipador alcanza para las 2 etapas(stereo) o solamente para una?Vos sabes que me baje un circuito con 2 mosfet creo que eran los irf540,no se me tengo que fijar,pero lo bueno de esto es que segun el flaco que lo armo decia que no acia falta ponerle dicipador porque apenas calentaban.Me gustaria subirlo para que todos lo vieran pero no tengo la mas minima idea de como subirlo,no se como se hace,es otra de las cosas que me tenes que explicar,porque tengo mucho material sobre audio en revistas,una de las cosas que tengo armado es un vumetro con el legendario LM3916,pero no es el comun,es bastante complejo porque es con medidor de picos y esta barbaro,interbiene el 4066.Espero no ser pesado con todo esto,la idea es subir circuitos que realmente funcionen,y si puede ser porque no con una explicacion,(bien completito).Bueno te mando un saludo y hablamos.LUIS


----------



## sonymax

La verdad es que le falta algo mas de diseño. Ademas debe llevar colocado un potenciómetro para balanciar la etapa  de potencia, lo llevan casi todos los diseños con mosfet.


----------



## tinez

]
Hola amigo te hablo desde Venezuela ,armè la peavye 1200. la tengo con 5 transistores de potencia 2sc3858 y pareja y alimentada con 64 voltios, pero cuando le doy maximo volunmen se ahoga que podrà ser?


----------



## shoker4

Che, como se ah desvirtuado el tema. mvvs35 no se te ah ocurrido usar el amplificador clase D de ejtagle que te da 1250W RMS, con algunas modificaciones podés sacarle más potencia, tenes mucho menos calor que ampli actual que intentas hacer funcionar, además es más económico y consume un poco menos el UCD, aunque igualmente el consumo es enorme.

Saludos


----------



## djerick1986

juanpastsierra dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> La verdad me parece que no creo que te funcione, a parte la corriente que tiene que suministrar la fuente debe ser muy grande, si para potencias de 500 rms se utilizan transformadores de 10 amperes, para 5200,  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> Te recomiendo que pruebes con algun otro diseño. Luciperro posteo uno de 650, y creeme que es una animalada.
> 
> A parte, me parece que la parte negativa deberia llevar mosfet de canal P.
> 
> 
> Un saludo.



y de cual es el diapramao plano mandamelo


----------

